# Deus Ex: Human Revolution - out Feb 11



## qubit (Dec 6, 2010)

Looks pretty slick and I like the amber look. 

See the trailers here: http://store.steampowered.com/app/39170


----------



## gunsmoke (Dec 6, 2010)

qubit said:


> Looks pretty slick and I like the amber look.
> 
> See the trailers here: http://store.steampowered.com/app/39170



Looks good game


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 6, 2010)

No kidding?  I am very excited for this one.  Hopefully Steam will start some pre-release sales, soon.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 6, 2010)

I saw this trailer back in June and I must say...I never get sick of watching it! One of the most well produced game trailers ever.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Dec 6, 2010)

Well it makes me remeber the good old days, when games were made with a passion! And by that, I mean the first Deus Ex. I didn't particularly like Invisible Wars, I just hope this one will be a good game. Trailer seems good though, liked the gold tint it had to it. Haven't heard much news from it since ages though.


----------



## wolf (Dec 6, 2010)

that trailer is kickass, hope the game plays as good as the trailer watches!


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 6, 2010)

this game is gonna be awesome as long as they stick with there roots


----------



## jimmyme (Dec 6, 2010)

i will admit it looks nice, but till now I am convinced that it will be a disappointing console port.


----------



## TAViX (Dec 8, 2010)

I hope it wont be just a stupid console port!!!! Graphics is irrelevant! 
The story needs to be good thou. At least half as good as the first DeusEX, and better than DeusEx 2 one.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Dec 8, 2010)

Now finally I know the release date. I hope it will at least be as good as Invisible war.


----------



## TAViX (Dec 9, 2010)

I hope not!!! I hope it will be better!!!!!!!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 9, 2010)

Hmm, I wonder how many playing hours this game will offer?


----------



## Breathless (Dec 9, 2010)

that is THE BEST trailer of any video game - ever.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 9, 2010)

Got it on my list


----------



## TAViX (Dec 10, 2010)

First waiting for reviews. I won't make that same mistake ...TWICE!


----------



## Meizuman (Dec 13, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I saw this trailer back in June and I must say...I never get sick of watching it! One of the most well produced game trailers ever.



And watch the new extended one! Thats one heck of a game trailer...

UNLIKE this...


----------



## dir_d (Dec 13, 2010)

wow thats a n ice trailer, i think im going to pickup the game when it comes out.


----------



## dir_d (Dec 13, 2010)

meizuman said:


> and watch the new extended one! Thats one heck of a game trailer...
> 
> Unlike this...



rofl....


----------



## TAViX (Dec 14, 2010)

The trailer is nice, but then again, the one from DeusEx 2 was also good. And it had very little to do with the actual gameplay....


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 17, 2011)

Eidos says the upcoming Deus Ex: Human Revolution can be finished in about 25 hours, but if you want to do everything the game has to offer it "isn't even close."

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/106998-New-Deus-Ex-Will-Take-At-Least-25-Hours


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm sure some turd will come on this thread and say something bad about it but the trailer was awesome (the long one especially so).  I'll buy it for sure.  Loved Deus Ex.  I know this wont be as 'avant garde' - more a rehash but if it's open ended and 'beautifully' crafted, my gosh, my girlfriends going to be neglected again.


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't think it will be released in February. They already said it will be delayed.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 17, 2011)

Feb does seem a bit early, I been hearing about it for a while, but not that long where I would expect it to be out that soon.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 17, 2011)

If true, I can't fricken wait.


----------



## MadClown (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm feeling a Q2 release on this one imho.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 18, 2011)

jimmyme said:


> i will admit it looks nice, but till now I am convinced that it will be a disappointing console port.



I was thinking the same thing.  But I'm going to take a wait and see approach.  IE: bugs, GUI, options, etc.


----------



## happita (Jan 21, 2011)

I hope that this release will coincide with some news about the development of Thief 4 or whatever the name's going to be. I will have to keep myself occupied with Deus Ex until my much more favored game comes out


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Apr 20, 2011)

Check how baad asss this fig is for the CE








> - Highly collectable Adam Jensen action figurine designed by Play Arts Kai.
> - Explosive Mission Pack: An entirely new mission with a special cameo appearance from one of the original Deus Ex characters.
> - Exclusive in-game weapons: Automatic Unlocking Device, M-28 Utility Remote-Detonated Explosive Device (UR-DED), Linebacker G-87 multiple shot grenade launcher, Huntsman Silverback Double-Barrel Shotgun, SERSR Longsword Whisperhead silenced sniper rifle.
> - 10,000 extra credits to buy or upgrade weapons.
> ...












A prototype, but still.. given its 'Ultra Limited' satus and Play Arts Kai level of detail in their figs, it might be not far from the actual thing.. bad ass


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 20, 2011)

Whens this actually coming out?


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 20, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Whens this actually coming out?



Aug 23rd.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow, what a set back


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 31, 2011)

Some photo goodies
It will offer DX11 and tessellation.


----------



## AsRock (May 31, 2011)

Not long now .

August ..


----------



## Funtoss (May 31, 2011)

looks pretty sick!


----------



## KainXS (Jun 2, 2011)

seems the game got leaked 2 months early but the leak which is a alpha from the look is pretty buggy(as expected, too buggy to get past the first stage for some but others say they can play 15 hour+ before crashing out, still sad that it happened nearly 2 months before release.

http://n4g.com/news/775057/deus-ex-human-revolution-leaked-two-months-early


----------



## AltecV1 (Jun 2, 2011)

now thats what im talking about 

some interesting screens


----------



## hellrazor (Jun 2, 2011)

Is the Final Fantasy series the new Rocky series?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 2, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> Is the Final Fantasy series the new Rocky series?



You could have said that 8 games ago... But I would never compare FF with Rocky, the Italian Stallion cannot be compared.

I'm really hoping to like this game, Square just makes games I don't enjoy, doesn't feel "western" everythings too clean, people don't look real. I really want to like this, I'm sure I'll buy it either way.


----------



## hellrazor (Jun 3, 2011)

OK, if you were planning on not buying it I recommend that you get the leak so you know just what you're missing. If you were planning on buying it I recommend that you don't get the leak so you don't spoil anything.

What I've seen of it is really good so far.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 3, 2011)

Low vs High settings


----------



## AsRock (Jun 4, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You could have said that 8 games ago... But I would never compare FF with Rocky, the Italian Stallion cannot be compared.
> 
> I'm really hoping to like this game, Square just makes games I don't enjoy, doesn't feel "western" everythings too clean, people don't look real. I really want to like this, I'm sure I'll buy it either way.



I think they try to do more than they can in a given time.  Like JC2 would of been much better i f they spent more time on the missions. Tell ya the truth that game had so many things right but depth of the game was a shame.  But as we all know time is money.

Feel the same about a few games latly Fallout 3 great game but if they spend more time on the main quest it would of made it soooo much better.  Another to me would have to be Farcry 2 i avoided this game like a plague due to people saying it had real bad spawning and crap in it.. But i found so much other stuff in it that made it worth playing to point were if they spent more time on it they could of done a real GR2 and not this bullshit GRAW crap.


----------



## Conti027 (Jun 5, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Aug 23rd.



OHHH!! MY BIRTHDAY!! sorry caps. 
Who is going to buy it for me........
...........................................
....... No one 
lol


----------



## St.Alia-Of-The-Knife (Jun 5, 2011)

after having the game for over a year, i still didnt finish the first Deus Ex
but dont get me wrong, i love that game


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 5, 2011)

From what some friend said, the game is great and is a good spiritual successor of the original DX. It's a bit different but from what he said it will still be good old DX with proper immersion. Inventory is back as well so no more DX2 nonsense with crappy slot only inventory and there is loads of stuff to do that's not connected with the main story and quests/missions. More like those little things that made original DX great, like hacking into stuff you're not suppose to, reading e-mails and logs, checking locked offices and computers, sneaking through desks content, listening to the ppl on the streets etc.

I know he's a hardcore DX fan so if he says the game is good i believe him. I'm looking forward to it now. I know it will be different but still i think i won't be disappointed.


----------



## qubit (Jun 5, 2011)

St.Alia-Of-The-Knife said:


> after having the game for over a year, i still didnt finish the first Deus Ex
> but dont get me wrong, i love that game



I know what you mean. I loved the original Half-life from 1998 and to this day I have never finished. Heck, I can't even remember where I got up to, but it was a fair way in. What I did do, was play lots of LAN multiplayer with my friends. I got fragged. A lot.


----------



## hellrazor (Jun 6, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> I know he's a hardcore DX fan so if he says the game is good i believe him. I'm looking forward to it now. I know it will be different but still i think i won't be disappointed.



Yeah, it's good. There aren't any skills, just augmentations (there are hacking augmentations, etc.) and it seems every bystander has exactly 2 lines of dialogue if you talk to them (maybe more if you're just eavesdropping), but it's good.


----------



## hellrazor (Jun 9, 2011)

Well, I beat the leak. It's not the whole game, but pretty damn good nonetheless.

Here's a screen I took of something I found interesting:


----------



## St.Alia-Of-The-Knife (Jun 9, 2011)

i googled the phone number and found nothing


----------



## AsRock (Jun 9, 2011)

St.Alia-Of-The-Knife said:


> i googled the phone number and found nothing



Laughing my ass off.  You wont it's 555 it's always used for none working numbers.


----------



## happita (Jun 9, 2011)

The CGI trailer just looked amazing, but the gameplay trailer didn't look so impressive so it turned me off a little. It faintly reminded me of DX2 for a minute. I just hope the gameplay is there to make it fun enough to play it over and over again like DX1


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 10, 2011)

Preorder at Greenmangaming  {STEAM} with the coupon code for %20 off to make it $34.  First time buyers also may get an additional $5 off, for what will be one of my 3 remaining gaming purchases of the year. Also, why isn't this on Qubit's Steam{-ing Pile of Crap} Next game to play??


----------



## qubit (Aug 10, 2011)

Ahhzz said:


> Preorder at Greenmangaming  {STEAM} with the coupon code for %20 off to make it $34.  First time buyers also may get an additional $5 off, for what will be one of my 3 remaining gaming purchases of the year. Also, why isn't this on Qubit's Steam{-ing Pile of Crap} Next game to play??



Cuzz it's not physically released yet so I don't have it.  I would have for sure otherwise.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 23, 2011)

reviews are out

IGN: 9.0
Gametrailers: 8.7
Game Informer: 8.7
Gamespot: 8.5


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 23, 2011)

Impressive reviews.  Glad to see they are actually _trying_ to reboot the series rather than just milking it.

It is out today in North America and will be coming out on Thursday everywhere else.

Eidos sure is putting out a lot of TV advertisements for it.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Aug 23, 2011)

Glad I preordered


----------



## qubit (Aug 23, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> reviews are out
> 
> IGN: 9.0
> Gametrailers: 8.7
> ...



Thanks BB.  These sites are all blocked at work, but I'll salivate over it when I get home.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 23, 2011)

qubit said:


> Thanks BB.  These sites are all blocked at work, but I'll salivate over it when I get home.



you're welcome.

here are some more reviews.

http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/deus-ex-human-revolution/critic-reviews

Gamespot video review


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 23, 2011)

I wonder if this one brings back the gameplay of the first one (increase skill points increases accuracy and abilities) Second 1 made the game too simplistic and not challenging enough


----------



## Drone (Aug 23, 2011)

The game looks so ... _yellow_ I guess. I didn't like the hud, shiny items and hints but it's not too important. If game is like original with interesting conversations, level design, quests and plot then I'm game. As long as it's not some sissy in heavy armor trying to be a war machine it's fine. Gameplay kinda reminds of project Snowblind but little bit less dynamic. One thing is true, I miss JC and Paul.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 23, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Impressive reviews.  Glad to see they are actually _trying_ to reboot the series rather than just milking it.
> 
> It is out today in North America and will be coming out on Thursday everywhere else.
> 
> Eidos sure is putting out a lot of TV advertisements for it.



thats the only way ur gonna get a game recognized to the mass.


----------



## Frick (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm NOT reading reviews until I've played the game. Now I just have to upgrade my computer a fair bit..


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 23, 2011)

Frick said:


> I'm NOT reading reviews until I've played the game. Now I just have to upgrade my computer a fair bit..



CPU and Vid Card Definitly


----------



## qubit (Aug 23, 2011)

Frick said:


> *I'm NOT reading reviews until I've played the game.* Now I just have to upgrade my computer a fair bit..



But then you risk getting a game you don't like.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 23, 2011)

I've got mine (free) coming in today!!! {*gloat*}


----------



## LifeOnMars (Aug 23, 2011)

Game looks shit, I'm hoping the gameplay has some appeal because the graphics don't. AI sounds dodgy as well.


----------



## helloWorld (Aug 23, 2011)

I will definitely play this game after I beat the original Deus Ex.

I am at that part where you upload the software from VersaLife in Hong Kong.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 23, 2011)

I need a oreo cookie augment installed in my grill


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 23, 2011)

helloWorld said:


> I will definitely play this game after I beat the original Deus Ex.
> 
> I am at that part where you upload the software from VersaLife in Hong Kong.


I remember trying to get into the guard shack in the middle of that market... REALLY wanted the gear in there


----------



## helloWorld (Aug 23, 2011)

I just used the multitool to hack the back door to the place. Miss Chow knows the code to get to the underground weapon area in the shack.


----------



## dir_d (Aug 23, 2011)

Cant wait to play this when i get home from work, i preordered and have it preloaded on steam.


----------



## digibucc (Aug 23, 2011)

playing it now.

needs polish but i see some promise.  i have kept my hopes down as a matter of habit lately, so i wasn't expecting the real thing.  tbh i'm only about 30 mins into it, and it's still in the training-type phase, so i can't say much.

i think i will enjoy it though


----------



## lemode (Aug 23, 2011)

digibucc said:


> playing it now.
> 
> needs polish but i see some promise.  i have kept my hopes down as a matter of habit lately, so i wasn't expecting the real thing.  tbh i'm only about 30 mins into it, and it's still in the training-type phase, so i can't say much.
> 
> i think i will enjoy it though



will keep an eye on whatever your review is. i was going to purchase this game but wanted to wait till people i knew were playing and told me if it was worth checking out @ launch or just wait till it's like $25 on steam.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Aug 23, 2011)

helloWorld said:


> I will definitely play this game after I beat the original Deus Ex.
> 
> I am at that part where you upload the software from VersaLife in Hong Kong.


Well, they MIGHT reboot that as well.. remember, human revolution is a prequel.. so you can play this first then play the original deus ex


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 23, 2011)

hahahahahaha activated my free key, downloading via steam at home right now


----------



## Riotpump (Aug 23, 2011)

Currently playing as well...great storyline and tons of options. I have not had this much to do in a FPS game in a while.  Oh and how nice is it to have DX11 at release, this is definitely not a console port. Solid default controls and re-mappable keys if you desire to swap out whatever. On my way back to the future.


----------



## digibucc (Aug 23, 2011)

have been playing more, still not into augmenting anything but by the looks of it that will be bountiful.  as riot said story is good, voiceacting is good, graphics are good down to decent in a few places, but overall i am enjoying it a lot.

choices matter, "(dialogue options) and what rooms your enter for example (i was told to stay out of the ladies room, 5 or so minutes afterward by a security officer in another room)
controls seem pretty solid. except it seems to be made for console, controller, mouse control is a little off as can be with such games.
not as many inconsequential things to react to, which is fine - but not much environmental reaction at all, which is a little disappointing. still, i like it.
note, npc friendlys can turn on you.  accidentally hitting a friendly cop with a box will cause him to attack you...

i think it's good.  i will update as i get farther and augment. as for worth the price, idk value for enjoyment in your opinion, but imo i think i have a quality game finally after months of nothing being released.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 23, 2011)

digibucc said:


> have been playing more, still not into augmenting anything but by the looks of it that will be bountiful.  as riot said story is good, voiceacting is good, graphics are good down to decent in a few places, but overall i am enjoying it a lot.
> 
> choices matter, "(dialogue options) and what rooms your enter for example (i was told to stay out of the ladies room, 5 or so minutes afterward by a security officer in another room)
> controls seem pretty solid. except it seems to be made for console, controller, mouse control is a little off as can be with such games.
> ...



The Ladies Restroom? I remember that from the First One, I think I got Reprimanded by JCs boss at Unatco LOL


----------



## digibucc (Aug 23, 2011)

lol it was just me not paying attention, i swear!


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 23, 2011)

Awesome FPS, got lots to do in this one and i like the sneaking about choosing where you go. Need to buy this ive been waiting for a decent FPS for a while now.

Looks are okay i would say they are not jaw dropping but do the job nicely. I didn't notice the yellow when i saw the game.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 23, 2011)

Giantbomb's 1hr 25min Deus Ex stream (X360/PC)

http://www.justin.tv/giantbomb/b/293314361


----------



## qubit (Aug 23, 2011)

Ok people, I've preordered it!  Got the Augmented Edition, of course.


----------



## Riotpump (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey Digi I understand....There is some good reading material in the ladies room ;p


----------



## WhiteNoise (Aug 24, 2011)

Picked this up for the PC on my way home from work yesterday. This was my first go with this game and I have not even visited their website, watched trailers or looked at screens. That said I'm pretty impressed with this game. TBF it reminds me of Mass Effect in many ways. If someone told me this was made by Bio-Ware I'd think it was an off shoot of the mass Effect series.

Now I still own the original Deus EX and played it back when it first released and I'm not saying this game is a ME clone or anything. It's just they are so much a like. Different settings but whatever. Even the music is a lot alike. The entire beginning of the game all i could think of was Mass Effect.

Anyways; the story so far is awesome. Visually it's very clean and pleasing on the eyes. Voice acting is top notch and gameplay is a lot of fun. I'm only a few hours in but I can already tell this is going to be on my favorites list.

My couple complaints would be the somewhat long load times and the low res cut scenes but I figure thats due to it being a console game too.

I wanted to install this game on my SSD but it attached itself to my Steam account and installed on my Velociraptor instead. Oh well. My load times are better than some other's I've read about but if it was on my SSD it would be hella faster.


----------



## digibucc (Aug 24, 2011)

agreed on the complaints and positive thoughts... but i do not see mass effect at all.  not a single thing about it made me think of mass effect in fact, i just kept thinking: this really IS a new deus ex


----------



## ShogoXT (Aug 24, 2011)

What font do the Purists use when typing documents?

Sans-sarif.



Not my joke.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Aug 24, 2011)

digibucc said:


> agreed on the complaints and positive thoughts... but i do not see mass effect at all.  not a single thing about it made me think of mass effect in fact, i just kept thinking: this really IS a new deus ex



Well it's just my opinion. But I've played a lot of ME 1 & 2 and this game totally reminds me of it. But IMO thats a good thing because I absolutely love the ME series.


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Aug 24, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> I wanted to install this game on my SSD but it attached itself to my Steam account and installed on my Velociraptor instead. Oh well. My load times are better than some other's I've read about but if it was on my SSD it would be hella faster.



Use Steammover, simples!

http://www.traynier.com/software/steammover


----------



## WhiteNoise (Aug 24, 2011)

Thats a fantastic little program if it works well. I'll try it out.


----------



## erocker (Aug 24, 2011)

For those of you using CF setups, don't bother with the latest "Deus Ex" app. profile. Makes things worse! I'm loving the game so far and am currently stuck at a very difficult spot. I had to sleep.


----------



## digibucc (Aug 24, 2011)

erocker said:


> For those of you using CF setups, don't bother with the latest "Deus Ex" app. profile. Makes things worse! I'm loving the game so far and am currently stuck at a very difficult spot. I had to sleep.



same happened to me


----------



## Jansku07 (Aug 24, 2011)

For those suffering from mouse smoothing:

A) Turn off V-sync
B) Turn the mouse Y-sensitivity to 2-4 times the X-sensitivity.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 24, 2011)

erocker said:


> For those of you using CF setups, don't bother with the latest "Deus Ex" app. profile. Makes things worse! I'm loving the game so far and am currently stuck at a very difficult spot. I had to sleep.



Sometimes Sleeping will Help You Figure it out


----------



## erocker (Aug 24, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> Sometimes Sleeping will Help You Figure it out



Oh I did.. I know what to do now. Everyone's going to die! No stealth bull in this part of the game for me.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 24, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> Well it's just my opinion. But I've played a lot of ME 1 & 2 and this game totally reminds me of it. But IMO thats a good thing because I absolutely love the ME series.



The graphics remind me of the Mass Effect style but that's it really. I like how you can go up against a wall like Rainbow 6 Vegas style.


----------



## xenocide (Aug 24, 2011)

I have been having a ton of fun with this game.  One of the best purchases I've made in years...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 24, 2011)

erocker said:


> Oh I did.. I know what to do now. Everyone's going to die! No stealth bull in this part of the game for me.



thats the one thing i Loved about the DX games, I could use Stealth n KOs or I could Kill


----------



## dir_d (Aug 24, 2011)

erocker said:


> For those of you using CF setups, don't bother with the latest "Deus Ex" app. profile. Makes things worse! I'm loving the game so far and am currently stuck at a very difficult spot. I had to sleep.



Weird i installed the 11.8 CAPS2 and it made everything better. using 95% of both GPUs and averaging 120 fps with everything as high as i could get it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 24, 2011)

dir_d said:


> Weird i installed the 11.8 CAPS2 and it made everything better. using 95% of both GPUs and averaging 120 fps with everything as high as i could get it.



thats good then


----------



## happita (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow, I was expecting this game not to be as good as people were saying. I guess they kept the development team the same the whole way through and didn't mix things up when they acquired Square/Enix. Still though, I wished multiplayer would've made it in this game. Would have made this game even more worth the money.


----------



## digibucc (Aug 24, 2011)

happita said:


> Wow, I was expecting this game not to be as good as people were saying.



really though.  after so long and the acquisition and all, i was not expecting much.  i am very pleasantly surprised


----------



## happita (Aug 24, 2011)

digibucc said:


> really though.  after so long and the acquisition and all, i was not expecting much.  i am very pleasantly surprised



I could say the same for Duke Nukem Forever, but that 1 really bit the dust. The patch helped straightened quite a few things out, but still no real redeeming qualities to it. I don't see ANYONE on my steam friends list who play it, or own it for that matter except me


----------



## WhiteNoise (Aug 24, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> The graphics remind me of the Mass Effect style but that's it really. I like how you can go up against a wall like Rainbow 6 Vegas style.



Thats what I mean. visually and the audio too.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 25, 2011)

Gamestop is creating a service like OnLive that streams PC and console titles to your television or mobile devices. Gamestop was removing the OnLive voucher inside the Deus Ex clamshell but now they have removed it all together.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 25, 2011)

Cloud Computing is like too much like Big Brother controlling every move you make. plus Streaming Games is bad cuz networks are still not fast enough to do it


----------



## qubit (Aug 25, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Gamestop is creating a service like OnLive that streams PC and console titles to your television or mobile devices. Gamestop was removing the OnLive voucher inside the Deus Ex clamshell but now they have removed it all together.
> 
> http://i51.tinypic.com/291p3bs.jpg



I'm sure they _really_ didn't want that to get out hahaha. 



eidairaman1 said:


> Cloud Computing is like too much like Big Brother controlling every move you make. plus Streaming Games is bad cuz networks are still not fast enough to do it



Yeah it's big brother all right. After all, how do you pirate a streamed game? Even if you hack the service somehow to play it for free, it's all still controlled by the vendor, who can pull it at any time. :shadedshu

Steam is like that too, if I'm honest.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 25, 2011)

here is a picture of the voucher Gamestop removed.


----------



## erocker (Aug 25, 2011)

Anyone get to the first "boss fight" yet? Very challenging, if you're not stocked up on weapons prepare to die.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 25, 2011)

erocker said:


> Anyone get to the first "boss fight" yet? Very challenging, if you're not stocked up on weapons prepare to die.



boss battles? Last boss I recall was the Dentons from Deus Ex


----------



## happita (Aug 25, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> boss battles? Last boss I recall was the Dentons from Deus Ex



You just killed it for all the people that didn't play the game yet


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 25, 2011)

happita said:


> You just killed it for all the people that didn't play the game yet



I was saying DX IW, I havent played this newest one


----------



## ShogoXT (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey while in China, when I went to the penthouse sweet. I took a look in the restroom and noticed there was no toilet paper, just 3 sea shells. I kid you not, id post a image, but all i get is the desktop with print screen. 

You guys remember what that is a reference to right?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 25, 2011)

ShogoXT said:


> Hey while in China, when I went to the penthouse sweet. I took a look in the restroom and noticed there was no toilet paper, just 3 sea shells. I kid you not, id post a image, but all i get is the desktop with print screen.
> 
> You guys remember what that is a reference to right?



well I heard it from Demolition Man


----------



## Riotpump (Aug 25, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> well I heard it from Demolition Man


We have a winner. Honestly using waded paper is so outdated.


----------



## Recus (Aug 25, 2011)

Even AMD money can't force the game run faster than Nvidia/Intel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/deus-ex-human-revolution-performance-benchmark,review-32259.html


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 25, 2011)

Recus said:


> Even AMD money can't force the game run faster than Nvidia/Intel. http://i56.tinypic.com/67oxv6.gif
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/deus-ex-human-revolution-performance-benchmark,review-32259.html



9 total posts, 7 of them in AMD or NV threads either bashing AMD or boasting NV, fanboy much? Looks like the game runs fine on all platforms, the 2500k and 2600k are brand new processors, I would expect them to dominate, but looks like the AMD proc's play fine. And the 570 is on par if not slightly better than a 6970, and they seem to be performing pretty close. So many TWIMTBP that have performed bad for NV at release, who cares.


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 25, 2011)

I just ponied up and am preloading it now on Steam. I didn't realise it was out "today" I thought I had more time!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 25, 2011)

Recus said:


> Even AMD money can't force the game run faster than Nvidia/Intel. http://i56.tinypic.com/67oxv6.gif
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/deus-ex-human-revolution-performance-benchmark,review-32259.html



H's review paints a different picture at a higher resolution.  Both reviews using the same drivers for nv.  For AMD the 11.8 WHQLs where used.  Oh, btw, I never seen a 1920x1800 resolution monitor for the review you linked.  More then likely it's a mistake on their part but the different results between reviews makes you wonder .  

Edit:
Another thing I noticed about the review you linked was no HT and HT off results.  It would have been nice to read about any impact HT has in this game.


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 25, 2011)

[H] definitely has a different take on the FXAA and MLAA usage compared to Tom's that's for sure. I was pretty pleased with Tom's take on the MLAA and was looking forward to seeing it in action in a title that is was fully integrated for(Only thing I had ever used it for up until now was GTA IV)
Now I am little skeptical.

I guess I will just have to wait 6hrs and see for myself.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 25, 2011)

erocker said:


> Anyone get to the first "boss fight" yet? Very challenging, if you're not stocked up on weapons prepare to die.



What, Barrett?  It took me a few attempts, but I EMP'd his arse to death


----------



## WhiteNoise (Aug 25, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Gamestop is creating a service like OnLive that streams PC and console titles to your television or mobile devices. Gamestop was removing the OnLive voucher inside the Deus Ex clamshell but now they have removed it all together.
> 
> http://i51.tinypic.com/291p3bs.jpg



I bought my retail copy at Gamestop on release day and I have that voucher with a serial code on it. It states that it can be used to stream the game to my TV as well as other shiznit.


----------



## Akrian (Aug 26, 2011)

Ehhh guess I'm out of luck till sept. 1. My PC is in a box, while I'm moving. Got my laptop a few days ago, though it could handle DE:HR...apparently not.
Specs: i7 2630qm, 8gb ddr3 1333, gt 555m ( from lenovo, so it's a glorified gt 540 with gddr5 and higher clocks)....well first of all I encountered some crazzy stuttering, then after a lot of tweaking I was good to go..then steam got that new patch that came out today and all hell breaks looze, now I get stuttering even when I disable everything and set everything on low.
I even tried to OC the 555m up to 901/1700 -> same result -> crazzy stuttering.
Other games I run w/o any problems on this given lapptop ( with and without OC, tried both) : Sacred 2 maxed out with AAx2. Prey maxed out. FPS : Sacred 2 runs steady at 40-60 fps. Prey - 55-60 fps.
0-o guess it's the drivers + patch that made the deus ex so unplayable? Well, on to the "shelf" till I get my desktop back on


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey guys, can anyone give a quick review of this game? It looks kinda cool but I'm not sure yet :3


----------



## Akrian (Aug 26, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Hey guys, can anyone give a quick review of this game? It looks kinda cool but I'm not sure yet :3



Well it's Like Deus Ex and MGS had a baby....if you liked MGS or Deus Ex you will like that one too. Seems to have a nice plot, and ok graphics, and a feel of Blade Runner and Neuromancer....wish it worked on my lappy better ugh I can't wait another week X_X


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 26, 2011)

CCC's MLAA works better then in game MLAA.  There is a performance penalty but the game remains fluid.  It's more noticeable in motion then standing still though.


----------



## qubit (Aug 26, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Hey guys, can anyone give a quick review of this game? It looks kinda cool but I'm not sure yet :3



Here's some courtesy of Bumblebee: 



BumbleBee said:


> reviews are out
> 
> IGN: 9.0
> Gametrailers: 8.7
> ...





BumbleBee said:


> you're welcome.
> 
> here are some more reviews.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Meh why surf the interwebz for reviews when metacritic has all of them + more and does an average of every review they got for a less biases score, and you can click the review summary and go right to the source of each, metacritic is ftw.

DE:HR - 90/100


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 26, 2011)

I am loving it. It isn't quite as dark as the first one but it is turning out to be a great game. Kind of a Cyber Punk + Shadowrun + MGS - magic,races and dragons. I do like the XP award system. The Augmentation System is great. Hacking is cool. 

If you take the time to be a stealthy ninja you can literally double the XP you get per enemy. Head Shot +10, Man Down +10, MerciKill +20. Then if you complete the level without being detected +500 XP. You don't get a bonus for killing everyone so the game wants you to be stealthy.

My advise. Don't spend your XP early game until you can purchase an entire new mod. New Mods, Like legs, Cost 2+ points. But upgrades to those are only 1 point. So save up for the big purchase and know the style you want to play.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Aug 26, 2011)

Just started it up. Narrative is top notch. Voice acting is superb.. however the dialogue animation is kinda off.. they move like robots when conversing. 

Also, the wall hug transition couldve been smoother when releasing from it.. It just snaps back instantly to first person view which is kind of disorienting. 

The graphics are ok, but not as flashy as UE3. Reminds me of Assasin's Creed engine.. The background buildings (shown when flying on the vtols) are kind of flat.

Gameplay is ok though. I havent been through much yet, but so far its just either sneak around or blast away. Character health is flimsy though, and gameplay suddenly reminds me of SplinterCell Conviction. 

Lacks a little polish but its ok


----------



## WhiteNoise (Aug 26, 2011)

I like the 'flimsy' character health. i like games that kill me quickly when being shot. A little more realistic IMO and much appreciated.


----------



## Sinzia (Aug 26, 2011)

just finished my first playthru, and damn... I like it so much I didn't realized I played all thru the night.

Now to go back and do all the sidequests, experiment, and get the achievement for not killing anyone.


----------



## Sinzia (Aug 26, 2011)

Akrian said:


> Ehhh guess I'm out of luck till sept. 1. My PC is in a box, while I'm moving. Got my laptop a few days ago, though it could handle DE:HR...apparently not.
> Specs: i7 2630qm, 8gb ddr3 1333, gt 555m ( from lenovo, so it's a glorified gt 540 with gddr5 and higher clocks)....well first of all I encountered some crazzy stuttering, then after a lot of tweaking I was good to go..then steam got that new patch that came out today and all hell breaks looze, now I get stuttering even when I disable everything and set everything on low.
> I even tried to OC the 555m up to 901/1700 -> same result -> crazzy stuttering.
> Other games I run w/o any problems on this given lapptop ( with and without OC, tried both) : Sacred 2 maxed out with AAx2. Prey maxed out. FPS : Sacred 2 runs steady at 40-60 fps. Prey - 55-60 fps.
> 0-o guess it's the drivers + patch that made the deus ex so unplayable? Well, on to the "shelf" till I get my desktop back on



I'll try it out on my Y570 (i5 editon)
What res are you playing it at?


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Aug 26, 2011)

Im having 'white specs' in character meshes when tessellation is turned on. Tried to look it up, and its an nvidia driver thing they say.. anyone else noticed it?

In anycase, they chose wisely on what needed tessellation in this game alright. Way better than Crysis2.


Spoiler


----------



## Akrian (Aug 26, 2011)

Sinzia said:


> I'll try it out on my Y570 (i5 editon)
> What res are you playing it at?


Native.
I tried all of them -> same result.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 26, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> I like the 'flimsy' character health. i like games that kill me quickly when being shot. A little more realistic IMO and much appreciated.



I'm fine with that so long as they keep the enemy health similar. It sucks ass when they have you a 1 shot kill but enemies take 5-6 shots to go down.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Aug 26, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> I'm fine with that so long as they keep the enemy health similar. It sucks ass when they have you a 1 shot kill but enemies take 5-6 shots to go down.



I totally agree.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 27, 2011)

Wish I would have bought this game from Gamestop, it seems anyone who got one with the OnLive voucher can now get a $50 giftcard.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 27, 2011)

here is the news about that

http://www.joystiq.com/2011/08/26/gamestop-deus-ex-apology/


----------



## Kast (Aug 27, 2011)

Played the game about 45 minutes. Im intrigued by the story, graphics I would give about a 8 out of 10. The animations when enemies are shot could be better and more immersive. I use a ps3 controller and the setup is a bit difficult to get used to they are not your average fps controls. Will continue to play and see what else it has to offer.


----------



## ctrain (Aug 27, 2011)

Besides the annoyingly "crash" happy graphics and floaty mouse, I'm really liking it so far.

It doesn't like me playing with AA setting, it's either FXAA high or nothing, so I left it at high. Game dies immediately if I try to change it and throws an error... and kindly lets me back in and starts again once I change the setting. Quite a graceful way to crash.


Does it count as being spotted if they hear a shot but can't find you?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 27, 2011)

ctrain said:


> Besides the annoyingly "crash" happy graphics and floaty mouse, I'm really liking it so far.
> 
> It doesn't like me playing with AA setting, it's either FXAA high or nothing, so I left it at high. Game dies immediately if I try to change it and throws an error... and kindly lets me back in and starts again once I change the setting. Quite a graceful way to crash.
> 
> ...



I remember the 1st one being that way and it was based upon the Unreal 1 Engine. Id report the bug to Eidos


----------



## techtard (Aug 28, 2011)

The only problem I had with this game was the long loading times. But the patch they issued solved that.

Game was super fun and addictive. I took my time and was a stealthy ninja hacker. I think I hacked everything in the game. I will know for sure on the next play thru.

I would say it was a true spiritual successor / predecessor to Deus Ex. The main guy even had a raspy voice like JC Denton from the original. Also you could hear the original music playing on the radio, and some people whistling it in the backround. That was a nice touch.

BTW, @ my listed specs, I am getting over 70fps average with all settings maxed, 4x FXAA, 1680x1050 screen res and Vsync off.


----------



## The_Ish (Aug 28, 2011)

So I just completed the game on the hardest setting with 'foxiest of the hounds' achievement.
Not sure why the game has difficulties though. The only difference I could notice was that there weren't any annoying yellow borders around every interactive object.
I actually tried for the pacifist, but I guess i must have messed up at some point. Not entirely sure what counts and not. Robots shouldn't anyway.


----------



## xenocide (Aug 28, 2011)

I like that according to GameSpot, DX:HR isn't as great a game as CoD: Black Ops... L-O-L...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 28, 2011)

xenocide said:


> I like that according to GameSpot, DX:HR isn't as great a game as CoD: Black Ops... L-O-L...



Erm BO is a friggin arcade style game to me, DX has been more realistic as of deaths, DX is better than BO


----------



## The_Ish (Aug 29, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> Erm BO is a friggin arcade style game to me, DX has been more realistic as of deaths, DX is better than BO



Cause both games try to be realistic


----------



## xenocide (Aug 29, 2011)

I was more pointing out that they are basically comparing a Michael Bay action movie with a lot of explosions with a minimal plot to a highly stylized plot-driven movie with great action akin to Christopher Nolan, and saying the Michael Bay movie is better.   I find that notion to be ridiculous, DX:HR is clearly a better game.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 29, 2011)

xenocide said:


> I like that according to GameSpot, DX:HR isn't as great a game as CoD: Black Ops... L-O-L...



eh, Gamespot can bite me.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 29, 2011)

Haha, CoD better than Deus Ex. I'd want some of the stuff they were smoking when they got to this conclusion. DX:HR is a proper Deus Ex, something we were promised back in the Deus Ex 2 days and we never got that. Graphics are great and fast, gameplay motorics are very well designed, loads of alternate paths and routes, augmentation interesting. And you can decide how to play. You can really knock everyone down with trenqualizer darts and takedowns but you can just as well simply evade them by hiding or distracting (by throwing cardboard boxes you can find everywhere). They'll get suspicious and wander out of their usual path. Then you can sneak behind their back. And best of all, there is so much stuff to do and everything feels like you're watching a kick ass movie. Before i've gone to the first mission i was investigating the stealing of those drugs. And now i have a dedicated side quest for this. Can't wait to explore more of the Detroit...


----------



## WhiteNoise (Aug 29, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Wish I would have bought this game from Gamestop, it seems anyone who got one with the OnLive voucher can now get a $50 giftcard.



I bought mine at gamestop on the day of release. I didn't preorder. My game actually has that cloud card in it with serial key (Gamestop had not pulled them yet) and I received an email from the Gamestop CEO giving me a $50 gift card and 2 for 1 coupon. All I have to do is bring in the email with my receipt (I'm doing so tonight) and then I will have gotten Deus EX HR for the cost of the TAX on the price of the game LMAO!  It's something like $3.86 hahahaha nice one GameStop!


----------



## digibucc (Aug 29, 2011)

at first i was like ;( , but then i realized how just the gas alone cost 5 bucks for the 30 miles each way.  if i made a habit of using gamestop for the freak occurrences like that, i'd be sol anyway.

still, a little jelly ;(


----------



## WhiteNoise (Aug 29, 2011)

Well it was unexpected but welcome. I'm taking my daughter shopping tonight anyway so I will swing in there.

Thats $50 I can put towards Elderscrolls.


----------



## ShogoXT (Aug 30, 2011)

I replaced the in game FXAA with the new version that the developer keeps updating. Looks better and is customizable.


----------



## Frizz (Aug 30, 2011)

woop woop just picked up my copy today $79 AUD, got the explosive mission pack with it although doesn't seem much. Installing now can't wait to see how it performs, also bit confused with the AA options.. is MLAA the best one?

Picked it up for $30 AUD + Red Dead Redemption + Read Dead Undead + God of War III <-- games I would prolly never touch again.


----------



## silkstone (Aug 30, 2011)

I started off really liking the game, but now i've played it for a few hours it seems quite meh.

The graphics don't look too great and i get stuttering even when running at 50-100 fps on the highest settings. The switch fro 3rd person to 1st person often leaves me disorientated.

A lesser issue is the first boss. He seems very difficult to kill. I've spent about an hr trying so far (about 30 attempts) but he is damn hard. 
I've only managed to pick up about 6 of the augmentation points, which i put into new legs, the conversation skill and a stealth enhancer. So, i'll prolly try for another hour until going back and restarting the game and playing in a manner which will allow me to kill him. 

At the moment i only have an upgraded shotgun, sniper rifle and dart rifle with no more room for other weapons


----------



## AltecV1 (Aug 30, 2011)

silkstone said:


> I started off really liking the game, but now i've played it for a few hours it seems quite meh.
> 
> The graphics don't look too great and i get stuttering even when running at 50-100 fps on the highest settings. The switch fro 3rd person to 1st person often leaves me disorientated.
> 
> ...



first points need do go to hacking and inventory 

PS: I fucking love this game,its AWESOME


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 30, 2011)

voice acting could use some work... according to Eidos everybody in the future is french canadian.


----------



## Frizz (Aug 30, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> voice acting could use some work... according to Eidos everybody in the future is french canadian.



imo the facial expressions could've used newer tech as it makes it feel like I am playing a game made a decade ago with uber graphics.


----------



## helloWorld (Aug 30, 2011)

I am getting confused with all of the AA options provided in the game. Which AA is the best to use for eye candy?


----------



## silkstone (Aug 30, 2011)

AltecV1 said:


> first points need do go to hacking and inventory
> 
> PS: I fucking love this game,its AWESOME



yea, i still have no inventory points yet, but having a bigger arsenal would have helped with the boss.

I managed to kill him, but i think it was a fluke. i EMP'd him, then threw an explosive barrel before 1 more shotgun blast got him.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 30, 2011)

AltecV1 said:


> first points need do go to hacking and inventory
> 
> PS: I fucking love this game,its AWESOME



Be nice for you to say what you like about it  .



BumbleBee said:


> voice acting could use some work... according to Eidos everybody in the future is french canadian.





random said:


> imo the facial expressions could've used newer tech as it makes it feel like I am playing a game made a decade ago with uber graphics.



No games perfect and just getting tired of people nit picking.

Think positive . You enjoy it more then hehe.


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 30, 2011)

helloWorld said:


> I am getting confused with all of the AA options provided in the game. Which AA is the best to use for eye candy?



I settled on FXAA on High. A little funny considering I'm on ATI and this is the first game to actually have native MLAA support.

The FXAA to me just seems a little crisper.


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 30, 2011)

Is it just me or the faces' texture are really bad?


----------



## Frizz (Aug 30, 2011)

AsRock said:


> No games perfect and just getting tired of people nit picking.
> 
> Think positive . You enjoy it more then hehe.




Haha I am definitely enjoying it at its best don't you worry. Deus Ex difficulty mode.


----------



## digibucc (Aug 30, 2011)

silkstone said:


> I started off really liking the game, but now i've played it for a few hours it seems quite meh.
> 
> The graphics don't look too great and i get stuttering even when running at 50-100 fps on the highest settings. The switch fro 3rd person to 1st person often leaves me disorientated.
> 
> ...



emp grenades & headshots.  about 3-4 times.  I used the machine pistol.  the key is to run AS SOON as he snaps out of it.  if you try to fit in a few more shots it can get you killed.  try to empty the clip and then reload & run at the same time, so you are ready.  hide behind the columns while he shoots, then peak out and chuck the emp.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah the first boss was fairly easy for me. At first I ran from him and then I noticed the explosive barrels. I emped his ass, tossed a barrel at him, gassed him and then several head shots and he was done for. Did it my first try.

I like this game a lot. Been playing every chance I have and doing all the side quests as I find them. It's a great title and I enjoy the ability to play as I see fit; my style.


----------



## digibucc (Aug 30, 2011)

lol i didn't even try the barrels, idk why.  what difficulty whitenoise?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm playing at the normal level. I play all games at the default 'normal' level.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Aug 30, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> Erm BO is a friggin arcade style game to me, DX has been more realistic as of deaths, DX is better than BO


Any game that boots is better than black ops imo


----------



## ctrain (Aug 31, 2011)

digibucc said:


> lol i didn't even try the barrels, idk why.  what difficulty whitenoise?



that's how you're supposed to beat him, he gets stunned for quite a while every time you hit him with one.

2 barrels and 20 seconds of shooting later fight over. you can just stun him with barrels until he dies.


----------



## silkstone (Aug 31, 2011)

That bos also doesn't have such a great AI.

You can duck into one of the rooms with weapons and ammo and hide behind the crates there. He won't follow you in, but the grenades can get you.


----------



## digibucc (Aug 31, 2011)

ctrain said:


> that's how you're supposed to beat him, he gets stunned for quite a while every time you hit him with one.
> 
> 2 barrels and 20 seconds of shooting later fight over. you can just stun him with barrels until he dies.



if you think there is a way you're supposed to do it, you don't understand the point of Deus Ex.

that being said, i said lol as i was laughing at myself.  it was so obvious but i missed it. thanks though.


----------



## Frizz (Aug 31, 2011)

First boss was way too easy, I disoriented him 3 times and shot him in the head with the sniper rifle and revolver in between those times. The nades didn't have such a big radius so it was enough for me just to run around the room to avoid them, didn't bother with barrels.


----------



## treehouse (Aug 31, 2011)

another way is to just shoot him with the shotgun from close range (whilst using cloak )


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 31, 2011)

I completed this yesterday.  Loved it 

Word of advice : save your game just before you make your final decision.  That way you can reload your last save and view all 4 endings


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 31, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> I completed this yesterday.  Loved it
> 
> Word of advice : save your game just before you make your final decision.  That way you can reload your last save and view all 4 endings



Flip to page 182 if you want to go into the dark forest.
Flip to page 94 if you want to go into the sunny meadow.
(chose page 182, book mark 94)
Flip to 182, see if I die, yep in 2 pages, flip to page 94 and continue story.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Aug 31, 2011)

Finished it as well yesterday. Had a blast. I suggest finishing through the ending credits (after finishing the game, not in the menu) for a surprise .

Basically waltz through the whole thing in normal difficulty with a silenced armor piercing 10mm headshots, explosive round revolver for crowd control and an RPG for the bosses. Pump up the armor upgrade, typhoon system and your all set. Still had plenty of spare ammo in the bag after the end boss


----------



## digibucc (Aug 31, 2011)

silenced, laser, ammo, armor piercing, 10mm.
crossbow
tranq gun
silenced, laser, damage, combat rifle

I use a lot of sneak attacks, if i set off an alarm i did it wrong.  no explosions, no rpg. 

deus ex difficulty.


----------



## The_Ish (Aug 31, 2011)

silkstone said:


> I started off really liking the game, but now i've played it for a few hours it seems quite meh.
> 
> The graphics don't look too great and i get stuttering even when running at 50-100 fps on the highest settings. The switch fro 3rd person to 1st person often leaves me disorientated.
> 
> ...


He pretty much kills himself by throwing grenades.. I've done the game for "foxiest of the hounds" on the hardest setting. Just sit on the top of the boxes on the inside corner in the room farthest from where you start. He get's real close and starts chucking grenades. He'll wander off to the other side, so jump out and shoot as much as you can before jumping back on the box again and have him slowly killing himself with grenades again.
I think i fired maybe 30 rounds on him with the combat rifle..


----------



## Frizz (Aug 31, 2011)

digibucc said:


> silenced, laser, ammo, armor piercing, 10mm.
> crossbow
> tranq gun
> silenced, laser, damage, combat rifle
> ...



I wanted to do stealth at first but then just realized it wasn't me . I am approaching it using mobility and assault tactics. So naturally I have all the inventory slots unlocked and level 5 hack.

silenced combat rifle, revolver + both have laser sights and damage/ammo clip ups
sniper rifle and tranq + tracking and damage ups
stun gun

Got the jump&stun upgrades and dermal armor 

So I pretty much do surprise attacks and try to ambush them or hit and run if there are high enough places to stun a group or I also have the option to go to an unreachable/undetectable height and snipe. Bitch tactics woop woop


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Aug 31, 2011)

The_Ish said:


> So I just completed the game on the hardest setting with 'foxiest of the hounds' achievement.
> Not sure why the game has difficulties though. The only difference I could notice was that there weren't any annoying yellow borders around every interactive object.
> I actually tried for the pacifist, but I guess i must have messed up at some point. Not entirely sure what counts and not. Robots shouldn't anyway.


You can turn the object highlight and reticle in the gameplay option. It doesnt affect 'Legend' achievement even if you turned it on.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 31, 2011)

I disable these stupid helpers the very moment i install the game. Usualyl when i go through the first time settings. I mean what's the point of these helpers if you just have to follow the glowing shiny things. It's degenerating for the brain. I prefer listening to the clues and plain and simply exploring the world. It's harder indeed but also much more rewarding because you did it on your own and not because the game pointed it in your face. I did the same with all BioShock games and also in Mirror's Edge. Chasing red marked objects to climb over is easy. But picking the right surface in the heat of the battle without helper objects is so much better. And i don't remember dying a lot. Usually i was chasing the proper ledge but my timing was not right so i fell off. It's just better to play without them if you ask me. But then again i play games on PC, not on butter fingered consoles...


----------



## Frizz (Sep 1, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> I disable these stupid helpers the very moment i install the game. Usualyl when i go through the first time settings. I mean what's the point of these helpers if you just have to follow the glowing shiny things. It's degenerating for the brain. I prefer listening to the clues and plain and simply exploring the world. It's harder indeed but also much more rewarding because you did it on your own and not because the game pointed it in your face. I did the same with all BioShock games and also in Mirror's Edge. Chasing red marked objects to climb over is easy. But picking the right surface in the heat of the battle without helper objects is so much better. And i don't remember dying a lot. Usually i was chasing the proper ledge but my timing was not right so i fell off. It's just better to play without them if you ask me. But then again i play games on PC, not on butter fingered consoles...



All of the helpers including your crosshair reticles are automatically disabled in deus ex mode. And I agree with you, it is like playing a game like zelda with all the secrets highlighted in green.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 1, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Flip to page 182 if you want to go into the dark forest.
> Flip to page 94 if you want to go into the sunny meadow.
> (chose page 182, book mark 94)
> Flip to 182, see if I die, yep in 2 pages, flip to page 94 and continue story.



LOL, I used to do that with the Fighting Fantasy books


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 1, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> LOL, I used to do that with the Fighting Fantasy books



  OMG I've still got about 25 of those, including the first one, Firetop Mountain!  Those books were awesome!! I missed a chance to get Steve to autograph mine a couple years ago when he was out here for a con


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 1, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> LOL, I used to do that with the Fighting Fantasy books



It's always what I did with the D&D books. I would usually read out my death though, then continue my story


----------



## arrowslinger (Sep 2, 2011)

I want to play it but the stutter when turning is horrible, does the same on my e8400 + HD 5870 desktop


----------



## digibucc (Sep 2, 2011)

no stutter here... ?


----------



## Frizz (Sep 2, 2011)

arrowslinger said:


> I want to play it but the stutter when turning is horrible, does the same on my e8400 + HD 5870 desktop



try turning off SSAO or DoF


----------



## silkstone (Sep 2, 2011)

arrowslinger said:


> I want to play it but the stutter when turning is horrible, does the same on my e8400 + HD 5870 desktop





digibucc said:


> no stutter here... ?



I get a terrible stutter when turning even though it runs at a decent frame rate. I've tried different combinations of settings but nothing fixes it. One other downside is it feels very much like a console port.

It's a decent game, even with the stutter, and you stop noticing after a while.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 2, 2011)

silkstone said:


> I get a terrible stutter when turning even though it runs at a decent frame rate. I've tried different combinations of settings but nothing fixes it. One other downside is it feels very much like a console port.
> 
> It's a decent game, even with the stutter, and you stop noticing after a while.



Stutters can come from overclocking too


----------



## Raijian (Sep 2, 2011)

I get a stutter when running, but only when in the streets. It's every second or so.


----------



## hellrazor (Sep 2, 2011)

I get a stutter, but I'm pretty sure it's just Windows 7...


----------



## purecain (Sep 3, 2011)

can not stop playing.....


----------



## digibucc (Sep 3, 2011)

yeah i put some hours in today.

i tend to take my time though,  i retry until i'm happy with how i did, i try alternate routes, i read the things i find (most of the time  )....


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 3, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> I get a stutter, but I'm pretty sure it's just Windows 7...



Yeah it's a bit annoying. It feels like i'm plaing with a crappy PC. Though while not running in the same locations, it feels like 100fps when just looking around...


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## F1reFly (Sep 3, 2011)

This game keeps crashing on me. constantly, sometimes i get to play a few seconds to maybe 10 or so minutes. WTF!!
I've had it since release day and still unplayable...any solutions?

specs:
w7 x64 new install
3 gigs ddr3
580gtx
quad core amd
latest WHQL nvidia driver.

i got the steam augmented version btw.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 3, 2011)

Missing Link DLC to be announced September 8th



Spoiler



The Deus Ex: Human Revolution conspiracy grows deeper in The Missing Link. During lead character Adam Jensen's quest for the truth in Deus Ex: Human Revolution, he mysteriously vanishes for three days. Where was he? What did he find out? The Missing Link reveals it all.

"We are very excited for Deus Ex: Human Revolution fans to be able to complete Adam's journey in the game with The Missing Link DLC," said David Anfossi, producer of Deus Ex: Human Revolution at Eidos-Montreal. "Gamers will be able to experience a vulnerable side of Adam like never before, which gives the overall game a whole new dimension. The Missing Link propels players into compelling gameplay, beginning with Adam being stripped of his use of augmentations, new, visually stunning environments and the continuation of Deus Ex: Human Revolution's conspiracy rich story."

After being tortured by Belltower agents and having his augmentations disabled, Adam Jensen must rely solely on his basic capabilities to escape from a freighter, destined for an unknown location. While fighting for his survival on the ship, he uncovers another layer to the conspiracy that he never would have suspected. As Adam, gamers will befriend new, mysterious allies and fight ruthless enemies to discover what was happening in the shadows during the events of Deus Ex: Human Revolution!


----------



## Frizz (Sep 4, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Missing Link DLC to be announced September 8th
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow sounds like quite a decent sized DLC ... I finished it once and I am going with my second playthrough ><


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 4, 2011)

Have stutter issue here as well. Mostly when running in the streets for some odd reason.

I also find the convoluted paths annoying.

For instance I'd like to do this side quest but can't since the only way (Obvious at least) to get there is covered with electric water and I can't get across... 

And other times I find my self having to go through the police station just to get to the other side... It was worse before the loading fix patch but still kind of annoys me. 

Just my 2 cents, game is still pretty good, but doesn't really wow me.


----------



## Frizz (Sep 4, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Have stutter issue here as well. Mostly when running in the streets for some odd reason.
> 
> I also find the convoluted paths annoying.
> 
> ...



There is an alternative to the electric water without needing any special augs, need to keep looking. Most "convoluted" paths that you find are shortcuts for people who have invested Praxis points on an augmentation eg. Weak wall for Arm Aug, hacking, lifting heavy objects with arm aug, high jump paths with leg aug etc. so you do in a way get more than just the ability with each aug you invest in.

EDIT: Oh and for electricity there is dermal armor, for gassed paths there is the lung augs etc. etc.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 4, 2011)

when you get to the other end, then you turn and see the same electric puddle from the other side.
oh, now i see   i did the leg aug for jumping, eventually did the rest but not until the end.

really enjoyed the game.  worth the wait, can't wait for more.  there will be more


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 4, 2011)

If you don't have an arm aug to destroy weak walls you can also use explosives to destroy weakened walls. And in that particular case with the electrified passage in Detroit, use the sewers.  If you're talking about the one next to the police station.
I don't find alternate routes annoying, i find them rewarding. You just have to stop and look around a bit. Most of ppl have already finished the game, i'm just at the abandoned factory. These games were not made to rush through, they were made to put your nose in to every room and every crate. And that takes time but it's just interesting to do. If it's not for you, then you're probably playing the wrong game.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 4, 2011)

i just finished this morning, but believe me , plenty of hours    i kept thinking the same as i read others finishing the game in a few days - but you really don't know how many hours they put in.  my 4 hours a day adds up faster than your 1.5 , and someone else's 8 hour days had them beating it in what seemed like no time to me.  as long as you soaked up the atmosphere, played out your options, and paid attention to the very cool story you're all good.

and really, a very cool story.  i like the prequel bit, a lot of groundwork laid.  i have missed quality storytelling in games, and recently found that "deus ex"  comes about from two things, one being the striving for god-like power that the main characters possess in the story, but the other more telling piece being a dig at other games and studios, for shoddy storytelling and use of deus ex machina devices, which are basically when a character/situation comes out of nowhere to resolve a seemingly inexplicable situation, almost too conveniently (a virtual hallmark of shoddy storytelling, as it voids planning or strategy/logic )


----------



## The_Ish (Sep 4, 2011)

random said:


> There is an alternative to the electric water without needing any special augs, need to keep looking. Most "convoluted" paths that you find are shortcuts for people who have invested Praxis points on an augmentation eg. Weak wall for Arm Aug, hacking, lifting heavy objects with arm aug, high jump paths with leg aug etc. so you do in a way get more than just the ability with each aug you invest in.
> 
> EDIT: Oh and for electricity there is dermal armor, for gassed paths there is the lung augs etc. etc.



Possible spoiler!


The lungs are an aug that you don't even need. There is just one place I found where there is gas, and you can turn that off. Also there is nothing of value there any way lol.
I've finished the game twice and I also found no reason for getting the thingy that shots stuff in a circle around you.. Yes, im so oblivious to it, I can't even remember what it's called


----------



## Frizz (Sep 4, 2011)

The_Ish said:


> Possible spoiler!
> 
> 
> The lungs are an aug that you don't even need. There is just one place I found where there is gas, and you can turn that off. Also there is nothing of value there any way lol.
> I've finished the game twice and I also found no reason for getting the thingy that shots stuff in a circle around you.. Yes, im so oblivious to it, I can't even remember what it's called



lol the typhoon is the aug you are trying to mention, which is by the way a very strong skill, can kill a boss in two hits.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 4, 2011)

I prefer a more silent approach so Typhoon is out of my choice. There are bunch of games where you rush in and serve loads of lead to the opposition. But not many good games are out there where silent approach is done right. DX:HR feels like playing Commandos 2 in 2rd person. In a future. You allign all the guards paths and when the timing is right, snap someone's neck while the other guard is not watching at him. I love these moments.


----------



## Frizz (Sep 4, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> I prefer a more silent approach so Typhoon is out of my choice. There are bunch of games where you rush in and serve loads of lead to the opposition. But not many good games are out there where silent approach is done right. DX:HR feels like playing Commandos 2 in 2rd person. In a future. You allign all the guards paths and when the timing is right, snap someone's neck while the other guard is not watching at him. I love these moments.



Playing stealth on my second run through , crossbow/tranq/stungun/silenced rifle & pistol and take down augs mmm. Whether I play stealth or assault I feel the need to take down all the bad guys no matter what ><. But I should prolly stray from killing them cause I really want that Pacifist achievement.


----------



## The_Ish (Sep 4, 2011)

random said:


> Playing stealth on my second run through , crossbow/tranq/stungun/silenced rifle & pistol and take down augs mmm. Whether I play stealth or assault I feel the need to take down all the bad guys no matter what ><. But I should prolly stray from killing them cause I really want that Pacifist achievement.



Then you can't use any lethal weapon. stungun and tranq rifle only. And no lethal takedowns etc.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 4, 2011)

The_Ish said:


> Then you can't use any lethal weapon. stungun and tranq rifle only. And no lethal takedowns etc.



less the crossbow has tranq arrows (assumption of this game- fan of it since DX 99)


----------



## The_Ish (Sep 4, 2011)

Would kind of defeat the purpose of having a tranq rifle.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 4, 2011)

diff ammo types, cant run bolts in a rifle, n vice versa


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Sep 5, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> .. And in that particular case with the electrified passage in Detroit, use the sewers.  If you're talking about the one next to the police station.
> I don't find alternate routes annoying, i find them rewarding..


I just stacked up a bunch of crates/green drums and jumped up the fence to the back street lol. Way back on my first play through, I entered the police hq morgue through the sewers.. my hacking skills were crap, so I just blasted the door with a mine  (you can also blast doors with guns, but takes a lot of ammo)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> I just stacked up a bunch of crates/green drums and jumped up the fence to the back street lol. Way back on my first play through, I entered the police hq morgue through the sewers.. my hacking skills were crap, so I just blasted the door with a mine  (you can also blast doors with guns, but takes a lot of ammo)



i had to do that on the first map of DX to sneak around without killing NSF


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> I just stacked up a bunch of crates/green drums and jumped up the fence to the back street lol. Way back on my first play through, I entered the police hq morgue through the sewers.. my hacking skills were crap, so I just blasted the door with a mine  (you can also blast doors with guns, but takes a lot of ammo)



If you invest in super run/jump right away you can just flat out jump that fence. And by way back do you mean a week ago?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 5, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> If you invest in super run/jump right away you can just flat out jump that fence. And by way back do you mean a week ago?



surprised security system didnt go off when the door got blasted


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 5, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> surprised security system didnt go off when the door got blasted



I didn't blast any door. If you leap the fence you can climb a fire escape, then there is a door right there you can hack. Or you can go farther up the fire escape and through an air duct.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 5, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I didn't blast any door. If you leap the fence you can climb a fire escape, then there is a door right there you can hack. Or you can go farther up the fire escape and through an air duct.



it was at bjorn my bad lol, thats what i like about this game series so many choices to make, any of them being right choice but with consequences, some dire some not as much


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 5, 2011)

I just talked the police reception guy into letting me in, so i just walked up to the morgue . Why bother blasting stuff up when talk is cheap (free).


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 5, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> I just talked the police reception guy into letting me in, so i just walked up to the morgue . Why bother blasting stuff up when talk is cheap (free).



cuz everyone thinks differently, n thats whats great about the DX Series- so many choices, none are right or wrong, some having dire consequences or not


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 5, 2011)

Exactly. You can play the game few times and not 2 will be the same.

Just like ppl were complaining how hard it is to combat the first boss if you're investing just into stealth augs. It was not hard at all, you just have to think out of the box really. They were all apparently going for the frontal attack. I've done it a bit differently with nearly zero weapons...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 5, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> I just talked the police reception guy into letting me in, so i just walked up to the morgue . Why bother blasting stuff up when talk is cheap (free).



I won't kiss ass to any whiny guy who can't deal with what he has done. I tried telling him to forget his past, then he turns to insult me, so I just killed the whole police station  Talk is cheap/free, but everything I looted out of that police station is worth money


----------



## Frick (Sep 5, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> it was at bjorn my bad lol, thats what i like about this game series so many choices to make, any of them being right choice but with consequences, some dire some not as much



This was true with the first game which was released 11 years ago now. Games nowadays are so stupid we forget the old stuff.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 5, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I won't kiss ass to any whiny guy who can't deal with what he has done. I tried telling him to forget his past, then he turns to insult me, *so I just killed the whole police station*  Talk is cheap/free, but everything I looted out of that police station is worth money



Lol 

I'm playing silent this time, i'll be leaving a trail of corpses behind the next time i'll play DX:HR.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 5, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> Lol
> 
> I'm playing silent this time, i'll be leaving a trail of corpses behind the next time i'll play DX:HR.



I was enjoying sneaking through there, but then I got caught and died. Then I tried a different path and came out of a duct into and office with 2 guys, so I killed them. Then spent my time clearing the rest of the station to see if it would be hard, wasn't too bad, but I'm playing on Easy.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 5, 2011)

Actually killing alone is rather easy. You just place yourself in a good position and kill one. Then all the others will follow and you just pop their heads one after another.

Doing it silently without triggering a single even suspicious trigger is a bit more challenging. I was often staring at the guards movement for several seconds or maybe even minutes. Then i went for a kill, dragged the body out of the view of others, disabled cameras by hacking systems and cleaning some more. Sometimes (most of the time) i just sneak past. It takes much longer but at least for me this just feels more interesting.


----------



## The_Ish (Sep 5, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> diff ammo types, cant run bolts in a rifle, n vice versa



That's not my point. My point is there aren't any tranq darts for crossbow, *because* you've got a tranq rifle. And to be honest, it's many times much easier just to sneak by everything than knock everything unconscious.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 5, 2011)

The_Ish said:


> That's not my point. My point is there aren't any tranq darts for crossbow, *because* you've got a tranq rifle. And to be honest, it's many times much easier just to sneak by everything than knock everything unconscious.



diff styles of play n if ur in a tight spot where u have to take someone down then that be it, i recall in the original DX that u could carry personnel so u dont leave a trace


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 5, 2011)

Apart from the pool of blood  You can still move corpses in DX:HR. Clicking interact button checks their pockets, holding that button while aiming at them will grab them so you can drag the corpse where ever you want it.


----------



## F1reFly (Sep 5, 2011)

i still havnt been able to play much of it. it crashes to desktop constantly. latest patch, latest drivvers. f'it, i give up.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 5, 2011)

uneven amt of ram or back your overclock off on CPU and Vid Card


----------



## fenurch (Sep 6, 2011)

I have never played any of the Deus Ex games (not entirely sure why but anyway). Now I've got all 3. In what order should I play them for maximum orgasm?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 6, 2011)

fenurch said:


> I have never played any of the Deus Ex games (not entirely sure why but anyway). Now I've got all 3. In what order should I play them for maximum orgasm?



All matters if you can be happy with playing the older titles. 1 is extremely good, 2 is ok. You can update them to DX11 (will not improve graphics, just lighting). But if you can't enjoy the game with the dated graphics, might as well move onto 3.


----------



## The_Ish (Sep 6, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> diff styles of play n if ur in a tight spot where u have to take someone down then that be it, i recall in the original DX that u could carry personnel so u dont leave a trace



I've got no clue what you're on about mate..


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Sep 6, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> If you invest in super run/jump right away you can just flat out jump that fence. And by way back do you mean a week ago?


Lol yeah.. a week ago. Times fun when your having flies


----------



## fenurch (Sep 6, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> All matters if you can be happy with playing the older titles. 1 is extremely good, 2 is ok. You can update them to DX11 (will not improve graphics, just lighting). But if you can't enjoy the game with the dated graphics, might as well move onto 3.



I actually meant more as in sense of storyline.
I would not go out and buy all the Deus Ex if the graphics bothered me


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 6, 2011)

For me it's like this:

DX = Excellent
DX:IW = Ok
DX:HR = Excellent


----------



## Frick (Sep 6, 2011)

fenurch said:


> I have never played any of the Deus Ex games (not entirely sure why but anyway). Now I've got all 3. In what order should I play them for maximum orgasm?



First the first, then the second, then the third. The Shifter mod for the first game makes it a bit better (imo), but the original is still awesome.

Fun story: I actually played IW first and thought it was an ok game. Then I played the first game in 2005 and it was still awesome. I still play it like once a year and everytime I get excited because the game _is still that good_.

Now I just have to upgrade my graphic card so I can play the last game.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 6, 2011)

Been playing this , Just made it into china. Great game so far and it works well out of the box with eyefinity


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 6, 2011)

I also arrived in China yesterday. It's a similar atmosphere as Hong Kong in the first one. Just breathtaking. I'm a bit lost but i just picked some place (Alice's Pods) and started exploring and hacking stuff.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Sep 6, 2011)

The Shanghai level is the best imo. You can really feel the atmosphere.. Youd witness the thin line between the rich and the poorest of poor.. I was even at a point where I was sympathizing for the people living in those tiny box .


----------



## digibucc (Sep 6, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> The Shanghai level is the best imo. You can really feel the atmosphere.. Youd witness the thin line between the rich and the poorest of poor.. I was even at a point where I was sympathizing for the people living in those tiny box .



i know!  and i was thinking, with population increase this is NOT an unbelievable future!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 6, 2011)

fenurch said:


> I have never played any of the Deus Ex games (not entirely sure why but anyway). Now I've got all 3. In what order should I play them for maximum orgasm?



Play the Brand New One First since that is a prequel, then play the original, then play DX IW


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

fenurch said:


> I actually meant more as in sense of storyline.
> I would not go out and buy all the Deus Ex if the graphics bothered me



I guess the guy above says its a prequel so it's best to start with. Either way, if it is or isn't, the start of the game explains your character, the world, and whats happening. You wouldn't need any more info before it starts for it to make sense. It's been a long time since a Deus Ex and it was only on PC before, so in order for it to be successful they had to do that so all the people who never even heard of it before wouldn't be lost.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 7, 2011)

it is a prequel, but it is set far enough before that it's really like an origin story - though for the gameworld, not a character.


----------



## Riotpump (Sep 7, 2011)

digibucc said:


> it is a prequel, but it is set far enough before that it's really like an origin story - though for the gameworld, not a character.



Cosign with the above.  It sets up the atmosphere of the original perfectly.


----------



## qubit (Sep 7, 2011)

digibucc said:


> it is a prequel, but it is set far enough before that it's really like an origin story - though for the gameworld, not a character.



Makes me glad that I never played the original game. I've now got both, so I'll play Human Revolution, then that one, which will be in the right order.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 7, 2011)

Just finished it and saved before making end choice(s).  Of the 'X' choices available it's really quite grey - no black and white.  I reloaded and did them all out of curiosity 

What is cool is the naration at the end reflects the style of play you chose (I mostly incapacitated using stun gun the majority of the time) - so no matter what ending it kinda molds your style into the outcome.  Very nice indeed.

And the value of the game is in it's re-playability - which I'll start again tonight - so it's probably one of the best titles I've played in years.  I want to complete it now by killing nobody except the ones that die in cutscenes.

I would play the first two again but I like good gfx and story so they'd be a bit poo after this glamour fest.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 7, 2011)

"most of the time, didn't i try to consider the consequences of my actions, and not abuse resources to accomplish my goal?"

  i did like that customized narration a lot, and i liked the different endings (sides of the argument if you will)


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 8, 2011)

Missing Link DLC trailer


----------



## purecain (Sep 12, 2011)

looking forward to the missing link DLC now.... enjoyed completing the game... 

killed everything....lol


----------



## Flash (Sep 13, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Missing Link DLC trailer





purecain said:


> looking forward to the missing link DLC now



So what happens if you chose the self distruct in the original?  
(I would've put a spoiler tag if it was any. Also this isn't exactly a spoiler per say, cause you can just save the game just before the end to see all the endings)


----------



## purecain (Sep 13, 2011)

the dlc is set during the original campaign....


----------



## Frick (Sep 13, 2011)

This game is €49.95 on Steam, and ~€27 in stores. Good grief.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 13, 2011)

Frick said:


> This game is €49.95 on Steam, and ~€27 in stores. Good grief.



"in stores" is a very vague term, and looking at the only two options in my area (wal-mart and gamestop) it's also false.

good grief is right.


----------



## Frick (Sep 13, 2011)

digibucc said:


> "in stores" is a very vague term, and looking at the only two options in my area (wal-mart and gamestop) it's also false.
> 
> good grief is right.



In Sweden I'm looking at six BIG online stores where it's below €30 right now. So yeah, we rock. 

If I only had the money, and the GPU, for it.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 13, 2011)

Frick said:


> In Sweden I'm looking at six BIG online stores where it's below €30 right now. So yeah, we rock.
> 
> If I only had the money, and the GPU, for it.



yeah totally different here. i checked right before i replied and they were all full price.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 14, 2011)

I just finished it and I have to say, they did an excellent job.  The game screams Deus Ex and I was a skeptic that they'd be able to pull it off.  I found the game rather easy though and I played the entire thing in "Give Me Deus Ex" difficulty.




digibucc said:


> it is a prequel, but it is set far enough before that it's really like an origin story - though for the gameworld, not a character.


Yeah, Deus Ex is never about the character.  It's about the conspiracies and how the antagonist takes them on directly.  You never play as the same guy (or girl in Invisible War) from game to game.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 14, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I just finished it and I have to say, they did an excellent job.  The game screams Deus Ex and I was a skeptic that they'd be able to pull it off.  I found the game rather easy though and I played the entire thing in "Give Me Deus Ex" difficulty.



so did i, still , it does leave room for replay.  i went down the middle, only killing some people.  so i've got one play through killing no one, and probably a playthrough killing everyone


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 14, 2011)

Sill waiting on my Bulldozer to save me, and get me into this, but I'm like Digi, and prefer to just respond to the scenario at hand. I sneak around when I can, kill when I need to, and sometimes just  do one or the other for the challenge


----------



## digibucc (Sep 14, 2011)

yeah i don't like telling myself "this is how i will play" very much ahead of time.  the point is to have fun, and setting arbitrary rules for myself doesn't increase that imo.  the first play i just simply play, enjoy it, however that happens.

replay is a different story though. that's like a skill test.


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 14, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I just finished it and I have to say, they did an excellent job.  The game screams Deus Ex and I was a skeptic that they'd be able to pull it off.  I found the game rather easy though and I played the entire thing in "Give Me Deus Ex" difficulty.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Deus Ex is never about the character.  It's about the conspiracies and how the antagonist takes them on directly.  You never play as the same guy (or girl in Invisible War) from game to game.



Try to finish the game in highest difficulty under 10 hours without killing anyone.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Sep 15, 2011)

The game is actually better than expected. True successor of original Deus Ex. Excellent job.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 15, 2011)

wut would be cool is to make the next one After DX IW, or make a game that occurs between DX HR n DX CT and DX IW


----------



## GSquadron (Sep 15, 2011)

Lol!
I was thinking before opening tech, the guys already made a deus ex thread already,
they even are writing for it right now 
This game is really good. 
At least is a game of its own, much better than other first person shooter we are seeing these days. 
I don't like these kind of games, but this one made it through.
It deserves to be the king. 
I never played the other series before so i can't make any differences.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 15, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Try to finish the game in highest difficulty under 10 hours without killing anyone.


There's only two groups of people I killed:
1) All the guys in the Pods that killed all the civilians (call it retribution ).
2) All the guys that stormed Malik's aircraft in order to keep her alive.

I don't know if it is even possible to save Malik on "Give Me Deus Ex" without killing.  You really don't have much time before it starts on fire.

I'd never do "under 10 hours" because I always do all the side quests and hack everything, even if I have the key/password to get in, to get XP points.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 15, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I don't know if it is even possible to save Malik on "Give Me Deus Ex" without killing..



it's possible, it just takes a lot of retries and running.  using the tranq rifle and emp/explosive revolver on the mechs.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah, it's probably possible.  I used the silenced sniper rifle and put three bullets in the heads of the heavy guys and two in the heads of the rest (that's how many shots it takes to kill with that gun--it's very weak and I suspect it's a bug because the damage values on it aren't low).  The tranquilizer gun should be able to take them all out of action with only one hit in the head each but it's more difficult to aim and might be out of range.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 15, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Yeah, it's probably possible.



not probably, is.  i did not do it, but there is a video of it online i watched 2 weeks ago.

i personally used my silenced 10mm & exploding revolver.  after 3 tries to learn timing it was easy.  on deus ex difficulty of course.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 16, 2011)

All the videos I saw of it were definitely not on the hardest difficulty.  Some were obviously on easy and some were on normal.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 16, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaebIHQFaBg


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah, I see that it's pretty easy so long as you have enough tranquilizer darts and an EMP grenade.  I didn't have an EMP grenade.  There is an EMP grenade on the map (in the drain next to the electrified pool) but there's not enough time/health to get it before they blow up the helicopter.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 16, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Yeah, I see that it's pretty easy so long as you have enough tranquilizer darts and an EMP grenade.  I didn't have an EMP grenade.  There is an EMP grenade on the map (in the drain next to the electrified pool) but there's not enough time/health to get it before they blow up the helicopter.



yeah i was caught pretty unprepared.  as i sad, i blew em up with the explosive revolver.  it seemed impossible at first. but if you pick the heavies off quick it's not so bad.


----------



## Riotpump (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm really loving the Steam version of this game. The devs keep pumping out updates/bugfixes to it, complete with patch notes.  Definitely looking forward to the DLC, just hoping they price it right.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 16, 2011)

Cool. I thought it was not possible to save her. I guess i'll do that the next time i'll play it.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 16, 2011)

Riotpump said:


> I'm really loving the Steam version of this game. The devs keep pumping out updates/bugfixes to it, complete with patch notes.  Definitely looking forward to the DLC, just hoping they price it right.



Have they sorted out the stutter yet just out of interest?


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 16, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Have they sorted out the stutter yet just out of interest?



Yes and no. It is much better but I still get the same ugly stutter in the allies of Detroit but moving thru the streets is much better.

I know over at the DX forums people are saying if you run it in windowed mode there is none(they added windowed mode in the latest patch apparently)


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 16, 2011)

INSTG8R said:


> Yes and no. It is much better but I still get the same ugly stutter in the allies of Detroit but moving thru the streets is much better.
> 
> I know over at the DX forums people are saying if you run it in windowed mode there is none(they added windowed mode in the latest patch apparently)



That's interesting.....ATI owners by any chance? Reason I say that is that with both an HD 5870 and an HD 5770 I have stumbled across a few games they work flawlessly windowed but stuttered really badly when played fullscreen.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 16, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> Cool. I thought it was not possible to save her. I guess i'll do that the next time i'll play it.


Just kill/passify the two Heavy Machine Gunners first, target the other guys until the helicopter drops the mech, destroy the mech, then finish the rest.  The heavy gunners and the mech do the most damage to the helicopter.




LifeOnMars said:


> That's interesting.....ATI owners by any chance? Reason I say that is that with both an HD 5870 and an HD 5770 I have stumbled across a few games they work flawlessly windowed but stuttered really badly when played fullscreen.


I have an HD 5870 (underclocked to HD 5850) running Catalyst 11.5 and I haven't noticed any stuttering.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Sep 16, 2011)

No stuttering here also...


----------



## techtard (Sep 17, 2011)

I am running a radeon 5850 overclocked, and get no stuttering in this game either.
Luck of the draw, it seems.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 17, 2011)

I know that applications like BOINC can cause stuttering in games because separate threads are waiting for sync and something loading the cores like BOINC causes important game-related threads to fall behind.  Stopping BOINC will stop the stuttering.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Sep 17, 2011)

what's a BOINC??


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 17, 2011)

Berkley Open Infrastructure for Network Computing

Any software that loads the CPU could do it.  Folding @ Home is another one or a lot of multithreaded video encoding programs.

ctrl+alt+del and check the Performance tab.  CPU usage should be lower than 10% before starting most modern games.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 17, 2011)

The stuttering is a problem with a game alone and not with anything 3rd party. The have supposedly fixed stuttering with an update released yesterday. It feels better but then again i'm not running long distances like i used to in China districts. I'm in Hong Kong now... so i can't say for sure.


----------



## douglatins (Sep 19, 2011)

I feel like i jave done absolutely everything but only played 24hours, what am i missing?
I ended the game with 20 praxis points, i always does this, keep saving for the right upgrades and end up no spending anything. I also could have ended in like 19 hours or less, cause i lost a lot of time not alarming any mission and doing as much takedows as posible


----------



## digibucc (Sep 19, 2011)

douglatins said:


> I feel like i jave done absolutely everything but only played 24hours, what am i missing?
> I ended the game with 20 praxis points, i always does this, keep saving for the right upgrades and end up no spending anything. I also could have ended in like 19 hours or less, cause i lost a lot of time not alarming any mission and doing as much takedows as posible



what difficulty? imo anything less than hardest (give me deus ex) you are losing out.  I used all of my points and put in a little over 75hrs my first play through.

a big thing about deus ex is choices.  not just in context, but which path you take to the building, etc.  i often tried a few different ones until one was "cool" enough


----------



## WhiteNoise (Sep 19, 2011)

I have over 30 hours in and I just reached the spot where the flight vehicle crash lands on the building top.

As for stuttering I have not experienced this at all during my play through. 6970 here.


----------



## catnipkiller (Sep 19, 2011)

for my system the cpu only got to somthing like 15-25% used and i dont see any lag or shuttering at all.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 19, 2011)

finished playing it last night. the game is good. I like it, the only thing i didnt like is 



Spoiler



the 'three' endings. they were more or less the same thing but with Adam J. harping on about the world and its view on human evolution/augmentions and technology or making the right choices....



But i understand that the game being a prequel had something to do with it. but IMO they could have still found a way to finish off the game a little more substantially


----------



## digibucc (Sep 19, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> finished playing it last night. the game is good. I like it, the only thing i didnt like is ...



you're not the first to say that, imo though i liked it.  It really fit with the series.  as you said, it was a prequel so it had to be pretty locked in. that being said, the ideas they talk about are a big part of the deus ex lore.  i liked the narration being customized to you.  

i can't think of anything they should have don differently... what would you recommend?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 19, 2011)

More side quests (a lot more) and personal lockers for stashing stuff.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 19, 2011)

I thought the ending was good and its cool to see how they linked it to the next game if you wait after the credits for the extra bit.

I personally liked the ending and i dont really see how they could have done it differently.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 19, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i can't think of anything they should have don differently... what would you recommend?



Let me put it this way....



Spoiler



When i press the red button that makes everything go 'wtf boom' then thats what i expect to see.

I waited all through the credits expecting to see a fmv sequence of some sort with everything going up in a cloud of dark smoke, but nooooooooo!!! they denied me my game!

Come on! its the end of the game! the ultimate climax! the fruits of 2 days hard labour of arse on chair, eyes glued to the computer screen and theres no big kaboom when i pick the kaboom option?? what an anticlimax!



I understand how the narration of each ending ties into the game and also somewhat into RL but its not a proper ending, and if they were setting the table for sequel then the way they went about it aint the best way to do it. 

(Im looking forward to a sequel. but it probably wont be a sequel as human revolution is a prequel to the J.C Denton Saga. but who knows, they might come up with a spin off story or try to re-write the J.C Denton Saga and fit it more inline with human revolution)


----------



## douglatins (Sep 20, 2011)

digibucc said:


> what difficulty? imo anything less than hardest (give me deus ex) you are losing out.  I used all of my points and put in a little over 75hrs my first play through.
> 
> a big thing about deus ex is choices.  not just in context, but which path you take to the building, etc.  i often tried a few different ones until one was "cool" enough



75?? I only think i loss one side mission, which is the one you find the dead office in a room.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 20, 2011)

You mean another one that fits right between HR and CT?



FreedomEclipse said:


> Let me put it this way....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 20, 2011)

I remember mechs in Deus Ex and Deus Ex: Invisible War...I don't remember any "augs."


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 20, 2011)

DX:HR is a prequel to the Deus Ex from 2000 and the ending after credits is designed in such way.
Most of the augmented ppl in original DX are actually augmented by the same technology we were using in DX:HR. JC Denton and few others had a nano based augmentations opposed to more mechanical ones used in DX:HR. DX:IW on the other hand was further ahead of both games and it's based entirely on nano tech augmentations.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 20, 2011)

Which is a step backwards, not forwards, IMO.  If Human Revolution is supposed to be a prequel to the original game, there shouldn't have been any mechanical augmentations and a lot of rudimentary applications of nanotechnology.  By rudimentary, I mean the ability to self heal and maybe some guns that use you as a battery to operate them.  They shouldn't have taken it as far as they did because, by comparison, Deus Ex feels like a downgrade.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 20, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Which is a step backwards, not forwards, IMO.  If Human Revolution is supposed to be a prequel to the original game, there shouldn't have been any mechanical augmentations and a lot of rudimentary applications of nanotechnology.  By rudimentary, I mean the ability to self heal and maybe some guns that use you as a battery to operate them.  They shouldn't have taken it as far as they did because, by comparison, Deus Ex feels like a downgrade.



HR is mechanical augmentation till Nano Aug came about


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 20, 2011)

There's a computer to hack in Megan Reid's office that actually alludes to the next step of nano augmentation - i.e. invisible augmentations.  To expand, nano 'robots' enhancing human ability without ugly mechanical appendages. The physical/mechanical augs in game are very powerful but the role of an unseen nano aug delviering hyper strength/reflex/speed/neural activity etc is far better in 'real' terms than a non biological add on (considering part malfunction, motor wear etc versus the ability of self replicating nano bots - with in built 'blueprints' to preclude replication errors, unlike our own RNA which can replicate erroneously.

I've said too much, I'm shutting my lab down....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2011)

theres one thing i do really like though.

my 'borrowed' game came with the entire game OST. I really loved it, the guy who done the music, Micheal something sounds like he was seriously inspired by TRON.


----------



## qubit (Sep 29, 2011)

*Dirt cheap DLC just out!*

£1.19 Deus Ex: Human Revolution™ - Explosive Mission Pack

£1.19 Deus Ex: Human Revolution™ - Tactical Enhancement Pack

Yes, it really costs next to nothing, it's not even on special offer.  I'm buying it, of course.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 29, 2011)

qubit said:


> £1.19 Deus Ex: Human Revolution™ - Explosive Mission Pack
> 
> £1.19 Deus Ex: Human Revolution™ - Tactical Enhancement Pack
> 
> Yes, it really costs next to nothing, it's not even on special offer.  I'm buying it, of course.


us 1.99 & 2.99$ buying now


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 29, 2011)

3.99 for the set


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 29, 2011)

Since i already have the Explosive pack with the preordered Limited Edition, i'll just have to buy the tactical pack for 1,49 EUR. The silenced sniper rifle does look useful compared to its loud sister...


----------



## GSquadron (Sep 29, 2011)

how many levels are in the game cuz it looks like there are infinite levels
i am at the level where the china boss gave me a grenade launcher


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 29, 2011)

You visit Shanghai and Detroit city twice.  It sounds like this is the second time you've been to Shanghai so there's, if memory serves, three locations left.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 3, 2011)

I wish there were infinite levels, I finished it up at 26 hours, and I was pretty damn thorough and have a fairly stealthy nature, not just barging in and shooting.  I slinked around and took my time.  Hell, if I remember right, even Invisible War was closer to 40 hours.  Despite that, I found this game extremely enjoyable, and to a certain extent, it revived my love for playing games.  It's one of the few titles I have been able to play for more than an hour at a sitting for quite some time.

Also (don't read if you don't want to get spoiled)


Spoiler



I sure felt silly after doing my damnedest not to kill anyone who went crazy clear to the bottom of the Hyron shaft, only to choose the fourth option


----------



## digibucc (Oct 3, 2011)

what difficulty? i find that most people who went through faster than they wanted were not on "give me deus ex".

in most games, i'll do normal or hard if normal is too easy. but in deus ex you have to do hardest to get any real challenge imo. plus it was tons of fun 

i too am ready for more though


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 3, 2011)

I was on the middle setting, Give me a challenge, I believe.  I refuse to play a game on easy setting, and prefer a game with four options.  I'll always play the third, which is usually Veteran.  

I may have to play through again on hardest settings.  One thing I was happy about, not to brag, but I would bet at least 80% of the people I shot were one to the bean, probably closer to 90%.  Sneaky and wrong, but it's hard to break old Goldeneye habits

EDIT:  Is the Tong's challenge worth it, or more of a tease like some of the ME1 & 2 add-ons?


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 19, 2011)

I just saw The Missing Link DLC on Steam.  Seems to be fairly substantial, but for $15 it should be.  Anyone trying it?

http://store.steampowered.com/app/201280/


----------



## MatTheCat (Oct 20, 2011)

*Stuttering with Desu Ex Human Revolution on 2600K Quad Core.*



LifeOnMars said:


> That's interesting.....ATI owners by any chance? Reason I say that is that with both an HD 5870 and an HD 5770 I have stumbled across a few games they work flawlessly windowed but stuttered really badly when played fullscreen.



I am an ATI 5850 owner and I was thoroughly enjoying this game until I upgraded my e8400 to a 2600K.

On my dual core E8400....the game ran flawlessly. True, I would sometimes drop frames when areas were loading or where there were lots of NPCs in a small space, but other than that the game ran flawlessly, all settings maxed.

With my 2600K....I go to play the game and it is suttering around like a bitch. Wasted the last 2 hours of my life trying to fix it. This is why a part of me hates being a PC gamer and why this CPU/mobo/Ram upgrade will probably be my last. Far too much time is wasted on pissing around with endless variations of settings to compensate for developer ineptitude. 

btw...if anyone knows a fix for this stutter then do tell all!

EDIT: CCC 11.10 preview drivers totally fixes this problem.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 21, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> I just saw The Missing Link DLC on Steam.  Seems to be fairly substantial, but for $15 it should be.  Anyone trying it?
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/201280/


I just beat it.  It is placed on a ship and something similar to an oil rig (but it isn't, it is just built in that style).  It took me about 8 hours (+/- 2 hours--didn't note when I started and there were IRL distractions) to beat on "Give Me Deus Ex" with zero casualties.  It would be substantially shorter with guns blazing.

You start the game with nothing and you maybe only get about 10-15 Piraxis points total so, I felt rather anemic throughout the game.



Spoiler: Where it fits in HR



It starts just after you enter the stasis pod towards the end of the game and ends just before Jensen's stasis pod arrives on the base where you ultimately find the missing scientists.





Spoiler: Boss Battle



The only "boss battle" in this expansion is like what the boss battles should have been in HR.  You're in a large room with two snipers, two riflemen, a heavy gunner, and the "boss" and you have to kill or pacify all of them.  You're forced into a combat sitation when you enter the room but you can evade them and the area is reduced to a permanent "Alarmed" status.  Unlike HR, you don't need an arsenel of weapons to win.



It still leaves more questions than answers in the main plot.  It only answered one question and it wasn't even a question I was asking. XD


----------



## Frick (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm finally playing this and a few hours in I'm really digging it. It feels massive.

BUT, are the loading times supposed to be that long EVERY TIME? Loading a new level sure yeah I can understand that, but every time you die or have to reload it is the same loading time. It's totally annoying.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 27, 2011)

I didn't remember it loading a long time.  X3: Terran Conflict loads a long time. XD


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 27, 2011)

the loading times for me were really short as well...  how fast is your 1TB?


----------



## Frick (Oct 27, 2011)

phanbuey said:


> the loading times for me were really short as well...  how fast is your 1TB?



7200rpm. It's a Spinpoint F3 (HD103SJ). Everything else is snappy, but not that game. I've tried reinstalling it.

And the loading times would not be so bad if it didn't occur at every single load.


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 27, 2011)

Frick said:


> 7200rpm. It's a Spinpoint F3 (HD103SJ). Everything else is snappy, but not that game. I've tried reinstalling it.
> 
> And the loading times would not be so bad if it didn't occur at every single load.



They came out with a patch for it to shorten the times, but it also made the textures load on the fly and made the game a bit more jerky.

RAID 0 helps with the times as well.


----------



## Frick (Oct 28, 2011)

Ok the loading times be damned, this game is awesome.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 29, 2011)

Damn tootin'.  It's simply amazing.  Sure, you could hope for more, but we all know what happens when you wish in one hand and crap in the other.  The crap hand fills a lot quicker.


----------



## Frick (Oct 31, 2011)

The game just dissapointed me.



Spoiler



If you use EMP grenades + a stun gun to take down a boss (the cloaking girl in this case) she still dies.


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 31, 2011)

Frick said:


> The game just dissapointed me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes the bosses are a disaster.  Totally do not fit well into the game...


----------



## Frick (Oct 31, 2011)

phanbuey said:


> Yes the bosses are a disaster.  Totally do not fit well into the game...



I don't have anything against the bosses, the earlier games had bosses as well. I just didn't like that particular thing. I kinda slipped into a strict no-killing thing (unless I hack robots/turrets) and I hoped that would be a thing they had changed in this game.


----------



## Frick (Nov 1, 2011)

Just got through it and found the ending ... a bit lacking.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 1, 2011)

I did, too.  It seemed quite a let down after such above par game play.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 1, 2011)

i've heard a lot of people say that, and i really don't agree. i do think they didn't do as much as they maybe had planned, but i was very happy with what i got and well entertained. i'm looking forward to another playthrough soon here... and i don't think i've done that since... the original Deus Ex 

really though, I enjoyed the entire game and the ending was good. it served very well to give understanding to the earlier games, and also left it quite open for another sequel-prequel


----------



## Frick (Nov 1, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i've heard a lot of people say that, and i really don't agree. i do think they didn't do as much as they maybe had planned, but i was very happy with what i got and well entertained. i'm looking forward to another playthrough soon here... and i don't think i've done that since... the original Deus Ex
> 
> really though, I enjoyed the entire game and the ending was good. it served very well to give understanding to the earlier games, and also left it quite open for another sequel-prequel



I got that feeling to, but not from the ending. The ends felt a bit extreme and I don't think any of them played on the original games.



Spoiler



And what the frakk happened to Sarif? He just dissapeard.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 1, 2011)

Frick said:


> I got that feeling to, but not from the ending. The ends felt a bit extreme and I don't think any of them played on the original games.



@spoiler, lol yeah i know.

see i think the end served to explain what the environment was in the original. in my mind it falls very much in line with it. especially because it is still left open - those were different options, and every one of them was hard line. the only real answer imo is in the middle, and i think that was the point of making them all extreme.


----------



## Frick (Nov 1, 2011)

digibucc said:


> @spoiler, lol yeah i know.
> 
> see i think the end served to explain what the environment was in the original. in my mind it falls very much in line with it. especially because it is still left open - those were different options, and every one of them was hard line. the only real answer imo is in the middle, and i think that was the point of making them all extreme.



Lol I don't agree at all here. I think the opposite actually, I didn't like the ends in HR because none of them felt in line with the first game. 

It was a while ago I played the first game though..


----------



## digibucc (Nov 1, 2011)

Frick said:


> It was a while ago I played the first game though..



i was going to add the same disclaimer ... maybe we both need to go back and play


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 24, 2012)

Does anyone know if the retail box version of DXHR has achievments or is it only the Steam version that does?


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 24, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Does anyone know if the retail box version of DXHR has achievments or is it only the Steam version that does?



Pretty sure it's a Steamworks title anyway.(Dunno got mine on Steam in the first place)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 24, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> Pretty sure it's a Steamworks title anyway.(Dunno got mine on Steam in the first place)


According to Wikipedia contributors, it is a Steamworks title.  Can someone that has the boxed version confirm?  I'm thinking about buying it and would prefer the boxed version to download.


----------



## qubit (Jan 25, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> According to Wikipedia contributors, it is a Steamworks title.  Can someone that has the boxed version confirm?  I'm thinking about buying it and would prefer the boxed version to download.



Yes, it's Steam only. I can understand you wanting to put the retail box to put on the shelf, though. I got like that with all my Valve games. Getting retail from Amazon is often cheaper too, unless Steam has it on sale.


----------



## Grings (Jan 25, 2012)

I got the boxed version and yes, its fully steam integrated, which i found handy as i got the missing link DLC in the xmas Steam sale cheap.

It also installed the game from disk, rather than ignoring the disk and downloading it all as some steam titles do.


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 25, 2012)

qubit said:


> Yes, it's Steam only. I can understand you wanting to put the retail box to put on the shelf, though. I got like that with all my Valve games. Getting retail from Amazon is often cheaper too, unless Steam has it on sale.



I got the boxed version from local shop because itr was like 15-20 EUR cheaper than on steam...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 25, 2012)

...though likely not the $10 USD I paid over the Steam holiday sale.


----------



## erixx (Feb 27, 2012)

me too : )

I am tweaking the graphics, looks very outdated to me on max settings. Will test disabling Depth of Field, seems that is the only option to have an effect on the washed out looks.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 27, 2012)

Stuttering like a fricking biatch on the fully patched Steam version  And I waited so long to get this game.


----------



## erixx (Feb 27, 2012)

¿Stuttering? I see many talking about that. Your equipment seems pretty good. Maybe full reinstall of video drivers and game? (in case some settings are messed up)


----------



## Drone (Feb 27, 2012)

LifeOnMars said:


> Stuttering like a fricking biatch on the fully patched Steam version  And I waited so long to get this game.



Yes it happened/happens to a helluva lots of people. Very frustrating crap. Disabling annoying SSAO however fixes this somehow.

http://pc.gamespy.com/pc/deus-ex-3-unofficial-title/1192525p1.html


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 27, 2012)

erixx said:


> ¿Stuttering? I see many talking about that. Your equipment seems pretty good. Maybe full reinstall of video drivers and game? (in case some settings are messed up)



Like Drone said, it just seems to affect random setups. People with behemoth machines have also suffered and then there are people with very modest rigs who can run it full details no issue 

Other games I'm currently playing without an issue at all include -
Crysis 2
Skyrim
GTA IV
Witcher 2
Alan Wake
Metro 2033

I've pretty much finished Alan Wake and Deus Ex HR was my next playthorugh game except I can't because it's practically unplayable whatever settings I choose


----------



## techtard (Feb 28, 2012)

Just bought the new-ish DLC from steam during the Deus Ex HR weekend sale for a few bucks. A nice change of pace from Skyrim. 

I have the game fully patched via steam, and no performance issues whatsoever. Even running at max settings, FXAA on, etc. And my pc is far from a behemoth.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 28, 2012)

techtard said:


> Just bought the new-ish DLC from steam during the Deus Ex HR weekend sale for a few bucks. A nice change of pace from Skyrim.
> 
> I have the game fully patched via steam, and no performance issues whatsoever. Even running at max settings, FXAA on, etc. And my pc is far from a behemoth.



Which was exactly my point, some people with the most powerful systems have had issues and others with modest rigs can run it full whack with no issues. 

Thanks for rubbing salt in the wound by the way . I can play a multitude of CPU and GPU intensive games, no system issues here. This game however is a pain in the backside for me not to mention there seems to be no more patches forthcoming.

Any solutions to this issue would be very much appreciated


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 28, 2012)

Is something like BOINC or F@H running?  If the CPU is loaded, it can cause stuttering.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't run BOINC or F@H.

However, running resource monitor whilst playing the game showed CPU 0 100% loaded at all times whilst CPU 1,2 & 3 where at about 20% EACH.

Interestingly, the only other game I have had issues with on this rig is Portal 1 which also seems to suffer from weird/erratic CPU usage.

What is the source of this issue? (excuse the pun)

GTA IV plays like silk, Witcher 2, SC2, Portal 2 etc...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 28, 2012)

Have you tried turning the settings down?  Maybe one of them is causing a loop to take excessive cycles.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 28, 2012)

Just tried DX9 with all low settings at 1920x1080p, here's the CPU usage -







I currently run my CPU at 4.2GHz but it can do 4.7Ghz just as easy.


----------



## techtard (Feb 29, 2012)

Use the google to find out how to turn off core parking in windows. Also, set your PC power profile to high performance. It could be throttling due to some strange windows settings.

Also, I just checked your system specs and you are using your caviar black for both your OS and games, that could be causing an issue if windows has anything going on in the backround. It could cause stuttering if the system is accessing the hdd at the same time as your game.

I am running the game off a caviar black 640 that has only games, and a dedicated ssd for the OS so I never have windows running any backround stuff on my gaming hard drive.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas techtard. My power settings are already on High Performance and always are. Same goes for the graphics card (max performance). Core parking has no effect on my 2500k, it's always at 100% readiness.
I actually should have updated my specs, windows is now installed and running off 1 HDD and games off the caviar black. Other than this and portal I have no issues in any other games.

Incidentally I just fixed portal 

Core affinity to 1, fps max of 62 in the in game console. Vsync on and no stutter in sight. That's still with max settings so no sacrifices made YIPEE

Now I just have to sort out this strange beast of a game.

I'm currently on the EIDOS forums and it seems a number of people are still having stutter issues with DEUS EX HR so that's reassuring. I have emailed their customer support and have also been active on the STEAM forum.

I will post if anything gets resolved or if I come up with my own solution (as with portal)


----------



## techtard (Feb 29, 2012)

Alright, good luck with getting the game to run properly. It really is worth it, at least I think so.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 2, 2012)

Well just to update you, a guy on the Eidos forums encouraged people to post to some gaming sites complaining that the stuttering was still an issue on various PC configs. I myself also emailed these sites and lo and behold, Joystiq actually posted a story 

http://www.joystiq.com/2012/03/01/deus-ex-human-revolution-pc-players-complain-of-stuttering-req/


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 12, 2012)

I have been able to reduce the stuttering by running nvidias frame limiter at 60fps and using D3DOverrider rather than the ingame vsync/triple buffering but it still macrostutters/frameskips alot whilst moving into certain areas.

I'd say it's playable but not acceptable by any means. Not happy, the game looks awesome.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm pretty sure they abandoned DXHR and have moved on to another project.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 12, 2012)

Yep and sadly there is still alot of people who have not been able to play it properly. Myself obviously included.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 10, 2012)

I am pleased to say I finally fixed my game and I can now play it relatively stutter free at max DX11 settings. Here's how I sorted it -

- install latest beta drivers
*- use MSI Afterburner framerate limiter and set to 60fps, this has to be running in the background
- click play button on Steam for the game and select "Setup Deus Ex:Human Revolution" option.
- click "set to default" option, then ok
- click play button on Steam for the game and select "Play Deus Ex:Human Revolution"option which takes you into the game.
- Now select all your graphic options that you want (I play max DX11) but make sure to select the vsync and triple buffering option
-Load your save or start a new game wherever you are at*

I have to carry out that same process in bold blue writing everytime I play the game to have a stutter free experience (Only tiny little saving stutters are apparent which is perfectly normal with mechanical HDDs). If I don't carry that procedure out it will have GPU usage issues, frameskipping the whole works. I genuinely feel there may be a problem with the startup initialisation of the game and for some people, like myself. it is not hooking correctly. A buggy launcher maybe?

I'm now able to fully get lost in the Deus Ex world and enjoy the game....it's awesome!!


----------



## Drone (Apr 11, 2012)

Just finished missing link. No matter how strange it seems but Missing Link was less lackluster than hr! In fact it was better.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah, because of the fact there is no scripted boss fight.  Those boss fights tended to ruin the game (always have to be thinking ahead to them when picking equipment). 

I just wish Missing Link was part of the main game instead of being completely separate.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 11, 2012)

LifeOnMars said:


> I am pleased to say I finally fixed my game and I can now play it relatively stutter free at max DX11 settings. Here's how I sorted it -
> 
> - install latest beta drivers
> *- use MSI Afterburner framerate limiter and set to 60fps, this has to be running in the background
> ...



I never had stutters happen to me.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 11, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> I never had stutters happen to me.



cool story bro  :shadedshu
This was to potentially help people that have had similar issues to myself.


----------



## Frick (Apr 11, 2012)

LifeOnMars said:


> cool story bro  :shadedshu
> This was to potentially help people that have had similar issues to myself.



Will pass it on to a friend of mine who have crazy stutter on a very good system. I didn't have stutter as well, but just ignore entropy, he's weird.


----------



## qubit (Apr 11, 2012)

LifeOnMars said:


> I am pleased to say I finally fixed my game and I can now play it relatively stutter free at max DX11 settings. Here's how I sorted it -
> 
> - install latest beta drivers
> *- use MSI Afterburner framerate limiter and set to 60fps, this has to be running in the background
> ...


Thanks for the fix. I haven't got round to playing the game yet, but if I experience stuttering, I'll know where to look for the fix.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 11, 2012)

LifeOnMars said:


> cool story bro  :shadedshu
> This was to potentially help people that have had similar issues to myself.



And how does my reply of "I never had stutters happen to me" preclude you from helping others that have similar issues? If I say, "that won't help me", then maybe your response would have been understandable. Yet that's not what I posted. Let me use the same smiley, this time in an appropriate manner. :shadedshu



Frick said:


> Will pass it on to a friend of mine who have crazy stutter on a very good system. I didn't have stutter as well, but just ignore entropy, *he's weird*.



 I'm weird? Might as well say that Sweden is a tropical country.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 12, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> And how does my reply of "I never had stutters happen to me" preclude you from helping others that have similar issues? If I say, "that won't help me", then maybe your response would have been understandable. Yet that's not what I posted. Let me use the same smiley, this time in an appropriate manner. :shadedshu
> 
> 
> 
> I'm weird? Might as well say that Sweden is a tropical country.



I never said that your reply prevented me from helping others but it simply added nothing to the help I provided. You might as well have just put "I had eggs for breakfast this morning" and it would have held the same value. (ie worthless :shadedshu)

You see, some people with certain configs have had stuttering issues with the game,myself included. Thousands of others have had no issues like yourself. Personally, I think Frick nailed it with his comment 

Had a couple of PMs on the Steam forum to say that my fix had helped them so it may be worth a shot to those who are having problems. That's me done with this thread.


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 24, 2012)

Deus Ex HR recieved an update on Steam today and I now have no stuttering whatsoever fully maxed.....I can now finally play the damn game all the way through without any fixes/sacrificial goats or any adjustments. Thank you Eidos


----------



## techtard (May 24, 2012)

Nice! Looks like it's time to play some more Deus Ex HR. Haven't played since I upgraded to a shiny new i5-2500k.


----------



## erixx (May 24, 2012)

Have they removed the boss battles? I have the wrong weapons and cannot pass one, and have other things to do instead of repeating levels....


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 24, 2012)

Ha! No.

All the bosses are beatable with weapons found in their respective levels.

Boss 1: pick up and throw gas/explosive barrels
Boss 2: heavy machinegun
Boss 3: laser rifle, but anything will work--just keep shooting (ideal: grenade launcher 5 hits on "Give Me Deus Ex" right at the start and its over)
Boss 4: laser rifle makes it piss simple--just keep shooting if you don't have one


----------



## erixx (May 24, 2012)

Hey man, that is cool! Yeah... but I destroyed the heavy machinegun as I had no access to the right computer to stop it shooting.... Lots of things to do in another way...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 24, 2012)

When I play it ("Give me Deus Ex"), I do:
Boss 1: Throw Heavy arm augmentation (thrown pretty much everything in the room at him)
Boss 2: EMP grenades and fully upgraded Heavy Machinegun (400-600 rounds) -- the arm upgrade that eliminates recoil effects is a big help here but not required
Boss 3: fully upgraded grenade launcher (less than 6 grenades)
Boss 4: fully upgraded laser rifle (less than 500 ammo)

I always kept 4+ EMP grenades in my inventory as "Plan B" should Plan A fail.

Only Boss 1 and 2 pose any challenge using the above method and that's because it is a timing thing.  Just try it a few times to figure out when to throw stuff/grenades and it's pretty easy to finish.


----------



## RejZoR (May 24, 2012)

Everyone complained how hard it was to fight the first boss. It wasn't for me. And i was in full stealth tactic till that point. I never even thought of going full force against him anyway. And i didn't. There are gas canisters in that room, throwing them at him will poison him, making the job far easier than by doing anthing else. Basically i finished him only with things in that room and i haven't really used any other weapon than EMP grenade soon after i've entered the room.

So, run in the room, hide behind the barrier, toss over the EMP grenade to shut off his augs, then you have gas canisters on the right side (very close). Toss it at him. Do the same with explosive barrels. Repeat. You won't even need a weapon to do it other than EMP to make your life easier since he'll be without augs for the time being.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 14, 2013)

So I finished Director's Cut.  These are things I made note of while playing it:

1. I noticed problems with the music looping quickly especially coming out of Detroit's and Hengsha's LIMB Clinic.  It doesn't stop until you go somewhere else where it starts playing another song.

2. The commentary should have non-colliable models giving you a visual cue as to where they are and whether or not they have been played before.

3. When a commentary is playing, I expect to be able to press the play commentary button again to stop it in case I heard it before.  There's no way I have found to stop commentary except to hit the quickload button.

4. Did not get Factory Zero achievement when I should have upon arriving in Singapore.

5. Commentary at the end of the Sarif Manufacturing Plant mission said CASIE wouldn't work on the terrorist guy because you wouldn't get two Praxis points before it.  I did manage to get two Praxis points and bought CASIE knowing that social fight was coming.  To my disappointment, all it showed was the presuassion level and some information about him.  It didn't even show what type of character he was.

6. Disappointed with the second and third boss fights.  In the second, you have to hack to turn on the turrets and you are very exposed when hacking.  It is basically set up to make you use a auto-hack device and that's annoying.  It needs more work/options for those that enter the area without a weapon.  As for the third boss (Namir), using the air vent and hacking the console works but Namir often attacked me while I was hacking through the glass.  It was annoying.  On top of that, it seems to be sheer luck that Namir stands in front of the robots and uncloaks so they attack him.  Both of these boss fights took me about five attempts and they were quite frustrating.

7) Hyron Project battle is unchanged from what I could tell.


Overall, the commentary was very interesting (a LOT was cut in production).  The changes to the boss battles were half-assed.  For the record, just after finishing Hyron Project battle, I had ALL augments unlocked and fully upgraded.  They added New Game+ so that save is going to be very useful if/when I decided to replay it.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Nov 14, 2013)

What exactly does the DC have that the vanilla game doesn't? To be honest I wasn't that impressed with the vanilla version, and even less so with The Missing Link DLC


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 14, 2013)

1. The first three boss fights now have solutions where you can kill them without using a gun (hint, they all involve turning turrets/robots on).  To achieve this, their maps were expanded somewhat.

2. Missing Link is fully integrated into Human Revolution.  After the Hensha port assault, you play Missing Link.
2a) You still lose all your stuff at the beginning of ML
2b) Depending on how you answer during the torture scene at the beginning, you can either get all your lethal or non-lethal weapons back but with very little ammo (even if you were carrying a ton).  Keep in mind that you don't have your inventory capacity upgrades anymore.
2c) At the end of ML, you lose all the Praxis kits you picked up in ML and get the ones back you had at 2a.
2d) At the end of ML, there is also a crate which has all of your weapons you didn't get back at 2b as well as all your other stuff (ammo, grenades, cyberpower bars, etc.).
2e) After you raid the crate in 2d, you are free to explore all of Rifleman Bank Station up to the first SAS (body scanner thing to go to the Detention Center).  If you left any Praxis kits uncollected in this area, you can pick them up and keep them.  You can also hack all unhacked doors and computers to get additional XP.  It's a cake walk too because all cameras, turrets, and guards are disabled/gone.

3. It added an "extras" menu:
3a) A 45 minute documentary about the making of the game.  It can be paused but you can't fast forward nor rewind.  Also, when I alt+tab with it running, it CTD'd the game.  If you're going to watch it, be prepared to watch the whole thing.
3d) Developer Commentary on/off which pops up when standing in palces in the world where the radio pops up saying "press <bindable key> for developer commentary" or something like that.  Note that most cutscenes have developers talking during them. I ended up watching all the cutscenes twice: once listening to the commentary and once listening to the cutscene.

4. New Game Plus.  Same as normal but you get all your Praxis kits you had in the previous save (potentially all of them) right after the prologue.

Those are the changes I can recall.


FYI, on Steam, you get 50% off of Director's Cut if you own Human Revolution and 25% off if you own Missing Link.  Yes, they stack, so you can get up to 75% off on Director's Cut if you own both.  For me, that made Director's Cut $4.99.  Worth it, in my opinion.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Nov 15, 2013)

Well that only really confirms my skepticism, that it wouldn't really make it much more interesting. Much of it is to do with TML, and a big part of what's wrong with TML for me is it's just too easy. I never bothered jumping through hoops to assemble the RL because I never needed it.

Even the new options in the first 3 boss fights would just make things easier it seems, and are in fact unnecessary as using guns isn't as hard as some made it sound, even on the hardest difficulty mode.

Normally I'd say I'd just prefer they offered more DLC, but as bad as TML was, I'm not inclined to feel that way.

It's outdated now, but the original was just so much better from the story, to the factions, to the various combat methods, to the alternate routes you could infiltrate with. The maps were bigger, the enemies better, and it just felt more immersive overall.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 15, 2013)

Missing Link was always intended to be part of the main story.  All of the boss fights were supposed to be like Missing Link but the alternative solutions to the boss fights were cut because of production constraints.

The rocket launcher is only three parts and is completely optional.  Meeting Quin at all is optional until you need to have him make the eye for you.

I definitely wouldn't call the first three boss fights easier.  Trying to hack while getting shot at is extremely difficult.  If I replayed it again, I think I would use the methods I posted in #371.  It's much faster to do it that way and much easier (for me, at least).  It is nice not having to reserve inventory space for the boss fights though.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Nov 15, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Missing Link was always intended to be part of the main story.  All of the boss fights were supposed to be like Missing Link but the alternative solutions to the boss fights were cut because of production constraints.
> 
> The rocket launcher is only three parts and is completely optional.  Meeting Quin at all is optional until you need to have him make the eye for you.


I'm aware TML was intended to be part of the story and the RL was optional, that has nothing to do with my point. It's just, boring for lack of a better word. Hell, even on the hardest difficulty you can just pistol snipe and sneak your way through.





> I definitely wouldn't call the first three boss fights easier.  Trying to hack while getting shot at is extremely difficult.


Well then that just makes it questionable as far as the sense of having such an option. I recall the very first boss fight was simply a matter of staying in cover and using explosive containers to your advantage, pretty easy really. If they wanted to add a hack option to some of the boss fights they should have made it possible to do it with complete stealth to mix things up.

I look back at this game and Syndicate, which was implied a ripoff of Deus Ex by some, but in many ways it had more unique and innovative gameplay.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 15, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> I'm aware TML was intended to be part of the story and the RL was optional, that has nothing to do with my point. It's just, boring for lack of a better word. Hell, even on the hardest difficulty you can just pistol snipe and sneak your way through.


It's not so easy getting the Factory Zero achievement.  That means no using praxis, no weapons, no grenades, and no mines.




Frag Maniac said:


> Well then that just makes it questionable as far as the sense of having such an option. I recall the very first boss fight was simply a matter of staying in cover and using explosive containers to your advantage, pretty easy really. If they wanted to add a hack option to some of the boss fights they should have made it possible to do it with complete stealth to mix things up.


Exactly what I was expecting them to do but they didn't.  The first three boss battles have them hostile towards you right at the beginning (it's unchanged as far as that is concerned); moreover, all except Barrett seemed to know exactly where you were all the time.  I can't help but feel disappointed that they still didn't put all the effort into it they should have (like the ML and Hyron Project boss battles).




Frag Maniac said:


> I look back at this game and Syndicate, which was implied a ripoff of Deus Ex by some, but in many ways it had more unique and innovative gameplay.


Are you talking about 2012 Syndicate?  I didn't even finish it because it was so terrible.  It has nothing to do with Deus Ex: Human Revolution nor the reverse.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Nov 15, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It's not so easy getting the Factory Zero achievement.  That means no using praxis, no weapons, no grenades, and no mines.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what I was expecting them to do but they didn't.  The first three boss battles have them hostile towards you right at the beginning (it's unchanged as far as that is concerned); moreover, all except Barrett seemed to know exactly where you were all the time.  I can't help but feel disappointed that they still didn't put all the effort into it they should have (like the ML and Hyron Project boss battles).


This only confirms what I said. It's too easy and scripted to begin with to undo the damage they did when designing the game that way in the first place. Deus Ex 1 was all about empowering the player with many options.





> Are you talking about 2012 Syndicate?  I didn't even finish it because it was so terrible.  It has nothing to do with Deus Ex: Human Revolution nor the reverse.


Yes, and I know it has nothing to do with DE directly, nor did I feel the ripoff accusations were accurate or fair. It was often called a "poor man's Deus Ex" because it revolved around futuristic implants that were used to control soldiers and enemies.

I beg to differ with you on it being too terrible to finish though. About the only thing that was extremely off putting to me was the excessive bloom that couldn't even be edited out.

Deep Black, now THERE'S a game too terrible to finish. LOL


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 15, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> This only confirms what I said. It's too easy and scripted to begin with to undo the damage they did when designing the game that way in the first place. Deus Ex 1 was all about empowering the player with many options.


HR has empowers the player more than DX ever did.  You can play through HR entirely without killing anyone.  Additionally, you can play through almost the entire game killing everyone.  The pacifist option simply didn't exist in DX.

I suggest replaying DX and DXIW.  DXHR takes the best of both games and does it better.  It's a prequel done right.  I think removing the option to not ever be detected (less bosses) and being pacifist would really weaken the game.  It is what makes it unique.  It is what makes it not Syndicate (2012).


----------



## Drone (Nov 15, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The pacifist option simply didn't exist in DX.



Who cares. In DX: The Conspiracy JC can easily avoid enemies, so can Alex in the Invisible War. And what's the big deal about killing anyway? What's the point of having a lot of abilities and weapons just for the sake of it.

And Syndicate is amazing, it's a shooter game. Deus Ex: The Conspiracy is a first person RPG. Human revolution is hell knows what.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Nov 15, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> HR has empowers the player more than DX ever did.  You can play through HR entirely without killing anyone.  Additionally, you can play through almost the entire game killing everyone.  The pacifist option simply didn't exist in DX.
> 
> I suggest replaying DX and DXIW.  DXHR takes the best of both games and does it better.  It's a prequel done right.  I think removing the option to not ever be detected (less bosses) and being pacifist would really weaken the game.  It is what makes it unique.  It is what makes it not Syndicate (2012).



I wasn't referring to mere lethal and non lethal options. Your description of even the weaponry options in DC was very, well, contrived and meaningless. In fact much of HR felt contrived to me. DE was great, IW horrible. DE had a great story and characters, and great maps and infiltration options as I said, as well as faction alignment options. About all that was improved in HR was graphics, and even that wasn't what many had hoped for. The battle at the end and all the zombified people was rather ridiculous too. In fact that was one of the worst things about it.

I usually agree with you on a lot of things, but sorry, I'll have to disagree on this one.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 15, 2013)

I was just so disappointed in the game overall, doubt I'd spend anything to get the DC. Thanks for the update tho.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 15, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> The battle at the end all the zombified people was rather ridiculous too. In fact that was one of the worst things about it.


In the commentary that's one of the things the writer regrets the most.  They were supposed to be experiencing personal psychosis but, as you pointed out, they came across as zombies.  At the same time, what could they have done differently to differentiate the two?  The only thing I can think of is the coherent talking and they do that.  Zombies groan, not talk.  More effort should have been put into that but, as usual, they ran out of time.


I like DX, DXIW, and DXHR.  They're all fun games.  The only thing I really don't care for is DXIW's Omar ending.  It was misleading and every time I pick it, the opposite happens of what I expected.


The commentary made DC worth it for me.  You hear about all the stuff they cut due to production constraints like Upper Hensha, Belltower HQ, Utah (Humanity Front facility), and several others.  You also hear how much time they wasted trying to fix physics issues in the game because, apparently, the engine had limited support for it.  They also wanted to do three-way dialogs but discovered the engine couldn't do that either.

All of this basically makes me really excited for a sequel.  Now that they know the Deus Ex franchise isn't dead, they'll have the resources to either improve the existing engine or upgrade to a better one.  This means they can focus a lot more on content specific to the title.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 15, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> In the commentary that's one of the things the writer regrets the most.  They were supposed to be experiencing personal psychosis but, as you pointed out, they came across as zombies.  At the same time, what could they have done differently to differentiate the two?  The only thing I can think of is the coherent talking and they do that.  Zombies groan, not talk.  More effort should have been put into that but, as usual, they ran out of time.
> 
> 
> I like DX, DXIW, and DXHR.  They're all fun games.  The only thing I really don't care for is DXIW's Omar ending.  It was misleading and every time I pick it, the opposite happens of what I expected.



I found the entire idea of the plot ending being all about the Illuminati a total waste of time. It's like they literally ran out of ideas when they got to that level and just pulled out some easy crap excuse and then yeah the whole zombie thing was a bit cheap in terms of production value. I didn't find the DLC that useful or engaging at all, just added a random section to do in the middle of things where you can pick up some "welfare" items. Not to mention the DLC weapons from the preorder as well. Who the hell used the shotgun?!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 15, 2013)

All the DX games are about the Illuminati.   The only component that was missing in HR is Helios but that's understandable because AIs haven't progressed that far in 2027.  The AI behind the Picus personality was just becoming self-aware at the beginning of HR.


Spoiler: endings



Darrow = mad man | no more augmentations for anyone
Taggert = Illuminati | use augments to control people
Sarif = corporations | everybody augment
boom = you all suck! | temporary set back for everything augments


----------



## RCoon (Nov 15, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> All the DX games are about the Illuminati.   The only component that was missing in HR is Helios but that's understandable because AIs haven't progressed that far in 2027.  The AI behind the Picus personality was just becoming self-aware at the beginning of HR.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: endings
> ...



I don't know, having the same crap in the end kind killed it for me personally. I really loved the game, and the storyline, and the mechanics and the guns and the level ups. I just hated the end, and hated those retarded DLC weapons (Except the silenced sniper rifle which saved me so many times).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 15, 2013)

The endings sucked on all three games. XD  The choice I want isn't present (destroy facility/AI, hunt down Illuminati).


----------



## Frick (Nov 15, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The endings sucked on all three games. XD  The choice I want isn't present (destroy facility/AI, hunt down Illuminati).



I've never seen any end besides merging, because that's all I want when I get there. ;_;


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Nov 15, 2013)

I was referring primarily to the actions of the afflicted people at the end. It doesn't make much sense to have them talking coherently (albeit frantically), when they swarm like zombies out of 28 Days. It wasn't so much the concept as the horrible execution, and you just verified they regretted how they implemented it.

IMO the same is true for other core elements of the game. The first game had great implementation of the Illuminati and Templar elements, from the dialog to the characters, to the gameplay. HR fell short in many areas and started feeling like a graphics and effects demo for a modernization of the series.

Ironically what sucked me in was the trailers and screenshots. I really liked some of the augmentations, the auto FP to TP switch when taking cover, and the overall art design. Once inside the game much of that fell apart though. The maps seemed so smallish, the graphics too bloomy and not detailed as well as I'd hoped, and save for a few cool features like grabbing people through walls, it was very underwhelming in gameplay.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 15, 2013)

What are you guys on about? What zombies?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 15, 2013)

The "crazies" on Panchea.




Frag Maniac said:


> IMO the same is true for other core elements of the game. The first game had great implementation of the Illuminati and Templar elements, from the dialog to the characters, to the gameplay. HR fell short in many areas and started feeling like a graphics and effects demo for a modernization of the series.


HR focused on augmentation.  Illuminati involvement was peripheral.  I think the reason why they decided to focus on augmentation is because Illuminati crap was all the rage back around ~2000.  It isn't such a popular subject now.  The focus was really Megan Reed and her research which lead to the creation of JC and Paul Denton in DX.




Frag Maniac said:


> Ironically what sucked me in was the trailers and screenshots. I really liked some of the augmentations, the auto FP to TP switch when taking cover, and the overall art design. Once inside the game much of that fell apart though. The maps seemed so smallish, the graphics too bloomy and not detailed as well as I'd hoped, and save for a few cool features like grabbing people through walls, it was very underwhelming in gameplay.


Blame the pathetic amount of memory in consoles.  That's another issue that should be resolved in the next title because they have 8 GiB of RAM to play with instead of 512.

As I mentioned previously, they were working with a crude engine.  It's impressive it looks as good as it does considering all the limitations they had to deal with.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 15, 2013)

I actually liked Human Revolution a lot. So much that i purchased Director's Cut as well to replay. Just waiting to renew my room and place the PC back. A lot of things could be done differently, but then again it might not be Human Revolution anymore.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Nov 16, 2013)

Here's hoping the next one redeems the franchise, and I agree Ford, it's kinda sad the console industry holds down PC so much. At least these new ones are built on computer architecture. I'd be all for a Deus Ex IV on Frostbite 2 with Mantle, but that won't likely happen since it's not under the EA umbrella.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 16, 2013)

Deus Ex = Eidos/Square Enix
Forstbite 2 = Electronic Arts

We'll all be dead before that happens. XD


It used a modified Crystal Engine.  Article doesn't say anything about it being upgraded for PS4/Xbone.  75% says it will use something on the Crystal Engine linage again; 25% says Square Enix Montreal requests and gets a different engine like Unreal Engine 4 which is better suited to the genre.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 18, 2013)

Steam is downloading a 2.1 GiB update for Director's Cut now.  No word yet on what has changed. 

Edit: version is still 2.0.0.0 and still no news about what changed.


----------

